# 14.9a ?



## soxthecat

Anyone know what is new in 14.9a????


----------



## MC Hammer

soxthecat said:


> Anyone know what is new in 14.9a????


Do you have an Elite or are you P/PXL?


----------



## jfh3

Must be P/PXL, as the shipping level of code on an Elite is 14.9b


----------



## aaronwt

Then if someone has 14.9a on non-elite they must either be in a beta or they started a rollout of 14.9.


----------



## BlackBetty

I smell a hoax.


----------



## crxssi

BlackBetty said:


> I smell a hoax.


It does seem unlikely, but certainly within the realm of possibility.


----------



## soxthecat

BlackBetty said:


> I smell a hoax.


Not a hoax. I was told by TIVO tech support to force my TIVO online to receive this update as I was having some issues that they thought it would correct.


----------



## jfh3

soxthecat said:


> Not a hoax. I was told by TIVO tech support to force my TIVO online to receive this update as I was having some issues that they thought it would correct.


So, do you actually have 14.9a on your box? What issues that you had does support think 14.9a will fix?


----------



## soxthecat

jfh3 said:


> So, do you actually have 14.9a on your box? What issues that you had does support think 14.9a will fix?


Yes, after 3 forced connections it appeared.

I was having a problem where the menus in the HD interface would freeze for about 30 sec or so. If I was watching something off the external HD box it would cause the box to become "unpaired" losing the content on that box and any programs on the main box that were shared between them.

Now in waiting mode to see if it happens again. Did not occur that often, but when it did might loose 70% of more of my recorded shows.


----------



## jrtroo

Well, so far then you are the first reported non-Elite user with 14.9a. Do you see anything new? Has it resolved your problem?


----------



## smbaker

soxthecat said:


> Not a hoax. I was told by TIVO tech support to force my TIVO online to receive this update as I was having some issues that they thought it would correct.


Now you just need to describe these issues in sufficient detail so the rest of us can call support because we're experiencing the same ... ummm ... "issues"

Has the interface performance changed at all in your estimation? Does the HDUI seem to be running faster?


----------



## BlackBetty

I still say hoax.


----------



## LoREvanescence

BlackBetty said:


> I still say hoax.


same, if a limited roll out has started others would be reporting it by now.


----------



## puffdaddy

soxthecat said:


> Yes, after 3 forced connections it appeared.
> 
> I was having a problem where the menus in the HD interface would freeze for about 30 sec or so. If I was watching something off the external HD box it would cause the box to become "unpaired" losing the content on that box and any programs on the main box that were shared between them.
> 
> Now in waiting mode to see if it happens again. Did not occur that often, but when it did might loose 70% of more of my recorded shows.


What's the exact version (as it appears in the system info screen)? Should be something like 14.9a-01-2-746.


----------



## mattack

soxthecat said:


> If I was watching something off the external HD box it would cause the box to become "unpaired" losing the content on that box and any programs on the main box that were shared between them.


I thought that shows were striped across multiple drives, and you weren't watching on one drive or other other..


----------



## knuckles

I was told to force and would get the update too, but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## BlackBetty

Knuckles, what was the issue that you were having where they told you to force a connection to get 14.9a?


----------



## knuckles

I had times where there was nothing in My Shows, and times where certain shows were missing. Some of my season passes had not descriptions, just channels and time. When they recorded you could see they were recording, but they didn't display under My Shows. When I switched off the groups, I could then see them. The tech told me to force a few connections and I would get the update. I forced and had a long update like there was new software, but after a reboot I was still on 14.8.


----------



## LoREvanescence

yesterday when I forced a connection just for haha's to see if anything was there and I had a long update as well. The loading info part took 45 minutes to count from 1 to 100 %.

I thought for sure I was pulling something but nothing.

I wonder if the box actually did grab software, as that's how long it took, but is not ready to install yet. No pending restart or rebooting didn't install anything.


I wonder if a kickstart software reinstall would install something newer.


My experience has always been when a loading info takes that long there is a software update, but there wasn't. So I'm wondering if tivo is actually up to something sneaky, such as sending the software out, but haven't flagged it for an install yet. Maybe to update all boxes at the same time?

I highly doubt it though.


----------



## rainwater

LoREvanescence said:


> So I'm wondering if tivo is actually up to something sneaky, such as sending the software out, but having flagged it for an install yet. Maybe to update all boxes at the same time?


No, that isn't possible. If you have a large lineup (like digital cable), it isn't uncommon for the connection to take a long time. If you don't see pending restart, then a new update has not been pushed to your box.

In fact, TiVo would not want all boxes updating at the same time. This is why they do rollouts so there aren't support nightmares.


----------



## DaveWhittle

LoREvanescence said:


> So I'm wondering if tivo is actually up to something sneaky, such as sending the software out, but having flagged it for an install yet. Maybe to update all boxes at the same time?


Isn't this how it's happened in the past? TiVo sends out an update and activates a certain number of boxes, then a few more, then eventually throws the switch and everyone else gets it?


----------



## rainwater

DaveWhittle said:


> Isn't this how it's happened in the past? TiVo sends out an update and activates a certain number of boxes, then a few more, then eventually throws the switch and everyone else gets it?


TiVo does send out updates using a phased system. But boxes do not download the software and install them on a particular date. TiVo enables a certain number of TSNs and when they do their next scheduled update it will download the software and install it around 2 am depending on how busy the box is.


----------



## LoREvanescence

DaveWhittle said:


> Isn't this how it's happened in the past? TiVo sends out an update and activates a certain number of boxes, then a few more, then eventually throws the switch and everyone else gets it?


fixed a typeo I meant to say haven't flagged for install yet instead of having

Edit: And apparently I'm getting another much longer then normal connection today, its loading info for ever again. I forced a couple connections an hour ago and they were done in 30 seconds, this one is going on 10 minutes.

(yes, I know forcing a connection will not help in anyway to get a software update, I'm just doing it because i'm board and I'm amusing my self =D )

Edit 2: Well, that was another 20 plus minute update in two days. I haven't seen any that big other then software updates or when my entire channel lineup changed in August. I wonder what is actually loading


----------



## rainwater

LoREvanescence said:


> Edit 2: Well, that was another 20 plus minute update in two days. I haven't seen any that big other then software updates or when my entire channel lineup changed in August. I wonder what is actually loading


My daily connections always take 20-30 minutes at least. It isn't anything new.


----------



## LoREvanescence

rainwater said:


> My daily connections always take 20-30 minutes at least. It isn't anything new.


Maybe I have always caught them after it's already pulled the daily update. Normally when I force a connection its done in a minute or less.


----------



## rainwater

LoREvanescence said:


> Maybe I have always caught them after it's already pulled the daily update. Normally when I force a connection its done in a minute or less.


I have never seen that on a premiere. Unless you do it right after a connection so there's no guide data to extract. You should be seeing 15-30 minute connections if it is downloading guide data unless you are just OTA and only have a few channels.


----------



## LoREvanescence

rainwater said:


> I have never seen that on a premiere. Unless you do it right after a connection so there's no guide data to extract. You should be seeing 15-30 minute connections if it is downloading guide data unless you are just OTA and only have a few channels.


that might be it, for a few years I was OTA only, I moved and got cable in February and have never actually sat and watched more then a couple connections


----------



## angel35

BlackBetty said:


> I smell a hoax.


Yea me too


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> I have never seen that on a premiere. Unless you do it right after a connection so there's no guide data to extract. You should be seeing 15-30 minute connections if it is downloading guide data unless you are just OTA and only have a few channels.


Typically if I do a manual update, and the daily update has already been performed, it is quick on all my boxes and done in a minute or two or three.
I did one last night on the Elite and two of my Premieres, and they were all finished lickety split.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Typically if I do a manual update, and the daily update has already been performed, it is quick on all my boxes and done in a minute or two or three.
> I did one last night on the Elite and two of my Premieres, and they were all finished lickety split.


That's because there's no new guide information. I believe Tribune only updates the guide a few times a day at most for TiVos. So when it connects it only downloads what's new since the last connection.


----------



## soxthecat

mattack said:


> I thought that shows were striped across multiple drives, and you weren't watching on one drive or other other..


Well that's what I thought too. Until it was forced unpaired and some shows stayed. I asked the tech about that and he said that some shows would be on both, like half hour on one and the other half hour on the other for a 1 hour show, but it could vary. He said it depended on when the DVR expander was added and how full the primary drive was. If the primary was near empty then almost all shows would be shared. If the primary was real full, then it might take sometime before the shows were shared completely. Depending on where what you delete might be. The only thing that was for sure was that NONE of the shows on the external HD are recoverable by any box but the original box it was attached to. A Hollywood restriction.


----------



## soxthecat

BlackBetty said:


> I still say hoax.


Well its not. The tech said he had authorized me to start running this version because of my problem. Whether it is the "final" released version I have no idea.


----------



## soxthecat

knuckles said:


> I was told to force and would get the update too, but haven't gotten it yet.


You might still be getting it. I was told to force 3 updates as it was delivered in 3 parts. Had to have all parts before it would install.


----------



## rainwater

soxthecat said:


> You might still be getting it. I was told to force 3 updates as it was delivered in 3 parts. Had to have all parts before it would install.


TiVo has never provided updates this way. The entire update is downloaded in one connection.


----------



## soxthecat

smbaker said:


> Now you just need to describe these issues in sufficient detail so the rest of us can call support because we're experiencing the same ... ummm ... "issues"
> 
> Has the interface performance changed at all in your estimation? Does the HDUI seem to be running faster?


Can't tell about the problem yet because it didn't happen THAT often. But the HD interface does seem to be snappier. Not as long to open folders, scroll down, etc. Don't see anything new, but I didn't expect too. I was told this was just a fix for some problems and mine might be helped by it.


----------



## rainwater

soxthecat said:


> Can't tell about the problem yet because it didn't happen THAT often. But the HD interface does seem to be snappier. Not as long to open folders, scroll down, etc. Don't see anything new, but I didn't expect too. I was told this was just a fix for some problems and mine might be helped by it.


What is the full version number in system information?


----------



## BlackBetty

I find it interesting that the two people that are saying they have 14.9 software happened to join TCF just recently in September.


----------



## rainwater

BlackBetty said:


> I find it interesting that the two people that are saying they have 14.9 software happened to join TCF just recently in September.


And I wouldn't think it would be hard to post the full version and the HDUI version that is listed in system information.


----------



## BlackBetty

rainwater said:


> And I wouldn't think it would be hard to post the full version and the HDUI version that is listed in system information.


exactly. Funny how they can't answer a VERY simple question.


----------



## LoREvanescence

BlackBetty said:


> exactly. Funny how they can't answer a VERY simple question.


that's because 14.9a is vaporware at this point in time

my guess is either it's coming out in the next couple weeks, or not until after the super bowl. There is usually a time frame from between the holiday season and the super bowl where tivo wont roll out any updates


----------



## steve614

LoREvanescence said:


> that's because 14.9a is vaporware at this point in time


Either that, or they are in the beta program and realized that they're not supposed to be relaying that information.


----------



## jweek

steve614 said:


> Either that, or they are in the beta program and realized that they're not supposed to be relaying that information.


ding ding! we have a winner!


----------



## rainwater

steve614 said:


> Either that, or they are in the beta program and realized that they're not supposed to be relaying that information.


TiVo CSRs don't add people to TiVo betas.


----------



## steve614

rainwater said:


> TiVo CSRs don't add people to TiVo betas.


I've never heard of a CSR that was able to push a software update to an individual.
More likely, that's just what the OP claimed happened to try to get around the NDA.


----------



## Sharon S.

No scandals or conspiracy theories here, folks. MSOs are currently rolling out 14.9 to their Premieres. See dslreports dot com /forum/r26468206-TiVo-TiVo-Code-14.9-Launch


----------



## LoREvanescence

I have never seen a roll out by region as that lists, it's by TSN.


Those of us with multiple tivos no one will pick it up, but it may be a week or two for all of ours to pick it up. 

That post does not come from tivo, and Tivo has never done a roll out by state on a particular day.


----------



## soxthecat

BlackBetty said:


> I find it interesting that the two people that are saying they have 14.9 software happened to join TCF just recently in September.


Well I don't know about the other person that joined the group in September. I joined then as that is when I bought my TIVO Premiere XL.

I was talking to the CSR again when they were following up on my particular problem and I asked them about 14.9.

Everyone will see it before the end of the month. It is going to start going live over the coming weekend. It is downloaded in several "parts". One the basic kernal with the standard definition screen. Second is the newer HD interface and Third is the newer services such as Amazon, Netflix, & Blockbuster whose interfaces must be OKed by those providers.

And yes a CSR with approval from a supervisor can push an update to an individual account if they believer it will solve a particular problem.

Funny that I just got my TIVO in September, but by listening to the CSReps I seem to have learned a lot compared to others in this forum!


----------



## DaveWhittle

LoREvanescence said:


> I have never seen a roll out by region as that lists, it's by TSN.


If I'm understanding correctly, that link is a post made by cable/internet provider RNC to it's customers with leased Premieres.

The regions he lists are the areas RNC covers.


----------



## rainwater

soxthecat said:


> It is downloaded in several "parts". One the basic kernal with the standard definition screen. Second is the newer HD interface and Third is the newer services such as Amazon, Netflix, & Blockbuster whose interfaces must be OKed by those providers.


This is not even possible.


----------



## LoREvanescence

DaveWhittle said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, that link is a post made by cable/internet provider RNC to it's customers with leased Premieres.
> 
> The regions he lists are the areas RNC covers.


Yeah, looking at that post again you are right. Looks like RCN Cable is rolling out 4.9 on RCN boxes starting tonight if that information is accurate.


----------



## DeWitt

soxthecat said:


> Funny that I just got my TIVO in September, but by listening to the CSReps I seem to have learned a lot compared to others in this forum!


Funny, but those of us that have been around a long time have learned that the phone CSR's will make up some of the most hilarious explanations for things.

Generally it is best to ignore what they say. You can find hundreds if not thousands of posts containing things they have told people that are outright falsehoods. From release dates, to product plans, policies, and just about any other topic.

I think you would be hard pressed to find a reference to something a CSR said that turned out to be true.

Having said that, I know Tivo can set certain TSN numbers to receive an update.

Occasionally some of the Tivo people will post here, and that information is usually spot on.


----------



## soxthecat

DeWitt said:


> Funny, but those of us that have been around a long time have learned that the phone CSR's will make up some of the most hilarious explanations for things.
> 
> Generally it is best to ignore what they say. You can find hundreds if not thousands of posts containing things they have told people that are outright falsehoods. From release dates, to product plans, policies, and just about any other topic.
> 
> I think you would be hard pressed to find a reference to something a CSR said that turned out to be true.
> 
> Having said that, I know Tivo can set certain TSN numbers to receive an update.
> 
> Occasionally some of the Tivo people will post here, and that information is usually spot on.


Well I guess I'll find out myself in a few days! So far what they have told me and help me get done has been right on!


----------



## mrsean

DeWitt said:


> Having said that, I know Tivo can set certain TSN numbers to receive an update.


Ofcourse they can. TiVo even had a webpage where you could sign up to get the latest update first.

Soxthecat, why don't you just end this speculation once and for all? Post a pic of the System Info page with your TSN blacked out.


----------



## CuriousMark

TiVo and RCN know the TSNs and locations of RCN deployed DVRs, so they can do roll-outs by location if that is what RCN wants. I suspect there is coordinated software that gets installed on those RCN head ends at the same time that makes doing it by location the only real option.

TiVo also has the ability to flip software switches within deployed software as part of the daily call. It might not be unreasonable to interpret flipping one of those switches as rolling out a feature and calling the switch flip an update.

Finally, TiVo has done small changes using something I have seen termed as "run me" scripts that are also deployed during the daily call. That is how they handle the daylight savings time issues on the S1's now. I suspect that mechanism is still available for their later DVRs for changes to the underlying Linux infrastructure. While such things could also be included in a full software update, it is possible that they could split them out if they had reason to do so.

Still, even given all of that, it still makes most sense for TiVo to do it all as one go for standalone users and I doubt the sequence described above would apply to SA users, but you never know.


----------



## innocentfreak

rainwater said:


> This is not even possible.


I believe in the past TiVo has always rolled out updates via slices. I want to say back on the Series 2 this is how people knew updates were coming because they would start to see some of the slices show up on the hacked TiVos where they could examine them.


----------



## jfh3

soxthecat said:


> Funny that I just got my TIVO in September, but by listening to the CSReps I seem to have learned a lot compared to others in this forum!


The old adage "don't believe everything you hear" is especially true with just about every front line CSR in any company, including Tivo.

As for what the rep told you, if true, is way over simplified. The video providers stuff is enabled on the Tivo server side; what exists on your Tivo is essentially a call to that code. Tivo just turns flags on/off (e.g. like MRV).

As for "splitting" the UI changes - two different software loads maybe (though I doubt it); not two different pieces.


----------



## timstack8969

So is 14.9 being rolled out? and what will be New?


----------



## LoREvanescence

timstack8969 said:


> So is 14.9 being rolled out? and what will be New?


Looks like Only RCN Cable Premiere Boxes are getting 14.9. The rollout started last night. So far people have posted on that other link someone posted in here that there are no visible changes, no speed increases.

But we have to remember this is the RCN Version, it may differ from sand alone box software.

But supposedly what will be new is streaming will be back? Look up the features of the Elite, it will likely be pretty much the same minus 4 tuners and other new features enabled by hardware.

No roll out has started to regular premieres yet. We have only one person posting that they have it. But we don't know if he's RCN or not and he has been unable to post a simple version number so most likely he does not have it or is in the beta program and is breaking the rules by posting about it here.


----------



## PrimeRisk

innocentfreak said:


> I believe in the past TiVo has always rolled out updates via slices. I want to say back on the Series 2 this is how people knew updates were coming because they would start to see some of the slices show up on the hacked TiVos where they could examine them.


That was the case on DirecTiVos too. For people who decided to Zipper (or similarly hack) their boxes, the only way you could update was by manually pulling down the slices.


----------



## rainwater

PrimeRisk said:


> That was the case on DirecTiVos too. For people who decided to Zipper (or similarly hack) their boxes, the only way you could update was by manually pulling down the slices.


I'm pretty sure it's only been done on the S1s and Directivos. It certainly isn't done on the S3 or S4 when using a network connection.


----------



## TerpBE

CuriousMark said:


> That is how they handle the daylight savings time issues on the S1's now.


So does this mean that in a decade they should be able to fix the daylight savings time issue on the Premier?


----------



## crxssi

TerpBE said:


> So does this mean that in a decade they should be able to fix the daylight savings time issue on the Premier?


I hope by a decade the world will come to its senses and get rid of seasonal time changing completely.


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> I hope by a decade the world will come to its senses and get rid of seasonal time changing completely.


From your lips to Gods ears.


----------



## rainwater

TerpBE said:


> So does this mean that in a decade they should be able to fix the daylight savings time issue on the Premier?


That is a bug in the HDUI. My guess is the S1 fix just required them to update the timezone file.


----------



## uw69

crxssi said:


> I hope by a decade the world will come to its senses and get rid of seasonal time changing completely.


+1


----------



## knuckles

crxssi said:


> I hope by a decade the world will come to its senses and get rid of seasonal time changing completely.


-1

I enjoy my extra hour of daylight after work.


----------



## aaronwt

They should just keep the extra hour all year long. Problem solved if everyone change to the new time.

I always have a hard time adjusting to the hour time difference. i have no problem adjusting to a 3 hout time difference but I have a hard time with one hour. It usually takes me a few weeks until I'm adjusted, while with a 3 hour time difference I can adjust right away.


----------



## kturcotte

DeWitt said:


> Having said that, I know Tivo can set certain TSN numbers to receive an update.


That I can attest to first hand. Around the time 14.8 JUST started rolling out, I was having problems, and talked to Margret (@tivodesign on twitter), and she had the update pushed to my box that night!


----------



## magnus

Did I miss the roll out?? 

http://research.tivo.com/932priority/index.htm

TiVo Service Update
Thank you for your interest in the new TiVo Service Update. This update has been completely rolled out.

For more information, please visit our Customer Support site.

Thank you for using the TiVo Service!

TiVo Customer Support

------------------------------

However, the next page says that the latest version is 11.0k 

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


----------



## innocentfreak

magnus said:


> Did I miss the roll out??
> 
> http://research.tivo.com/932priority/index.htm
> 
> TiVo Service Update
> Thank you for your interest in the new TiVo Service Update. This update has been completely rolled out.
> 
> For more information, please visit our Customer Support site.
> 
> Thank you for using the TiVo Service!
> 
> TiVo Customer Support
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> However, the next page says that the latest version is 11.0k
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311


That is for the TiVo HD. Below it shows 14.8.u2 for the premiere


----------



## magnus

innocentfreak said:


> That is for the TiVo HD. Below it shows 14.8.u2 for the premiere


Oops, yep.... I got the wrong number there. Anyway, I have 14.8c on my boxes. I don't have the version they have listed on that page and I don't have 14.9 either. It looks like the page is not kept up to date.


----------



## BlackBetty

soxthecat said:


> Everyone will see it before the end of the month. It is going to start going live over the coming weekend. It is downloaded in several "parts". One the basic kernal with the standard definition screen. Second is the newer HD interface and Third is the newer services such as Amazon, Netflix, & Blockbuster whose interfaces must be OKed by those providers.


So the end of the month is tomorrow. I guess everyone will be getting the new software over the next 24 hours. Right? Oh how's that posting of your system info screen coming along?


----------



## smbaker

It's the END OF THE month! Today! Where is my 14.9a?!?! 

I'm actually expecting it sometime in 2012 or 2013....


----------



## rainwater

smbaker said:


> It's the END OF THE month! Today! Where is my 14.9a?!?!
> 
> I'm actually expecting it sometime in 2012 or 2013....


I don't think streaming will be enabled on the Elite until 14.9 is released to the Premieres. So I wouldn't be surprised to see it in the next month or two.


----------



## LoREvanescence

rainwater said:


> I don't think streaming will be enabled on the Elite until 14.9 is released to the Premieres. So I wouldn't be surprised to see it in the next month or two.


Actually, it would have to be in the next couple weeks, or it wont be for a couple months.

TiVo historically has never released software updates between thanksgivings and the super bowl. They have even posted that on this board before.

So, if there is a software update coming, we should see it in the next 3 weeks, or we will be waiting until the late winter / spring service update


----------



## rainwater

LoREvanescence said:


> Actually, it would have to be in the next couple weeks, or it wont be for a couple months.
> 
> TiVo historically has never released software updates between thanksgivings and the super bowl. They have even posted that on this board before.
> 
> So, if there is a software update coming, we should see it in the next 3 weeks, or we will be waiting until the late winter / spring service update


I think it will be a necessity this year since they released the Elite so late in the year. I think they are working on both a bug fix release for the Elite and 14.9 for the Premiere right now. For marketing purposes they are going to want to advertise the streaming feature for the holidays I would imagine.


----------



## g_stewart

I know TiVo and Comcast have agreed to provide "On Demand" services, starting with the SF Bay Area. The rollout was supposed to be happening "soon", one would hope that's < 6 Months (the end of this year / Q4 2011), with the new Elite out there, the pent up demand for the streaming services, and hints from @TivoDesign over twitter that the entire UI is going HD; I for one really hope we have a software push before the end of the year that makes good on these commitments.


----------



## GmanTiVo

why is it so hard to post a snapshot of the System Information screen proving a 14.9a update? 

com'on, get your cellphone out and do it, I dare you !


----------



## jrtroo

g_stewart said:


> I know TiVo and Comcast have agreed to provide "On Demand" services, starting with the SF Bay Area. The rollout was supposed to be happening "soon", one would hope that's < 6 Months (the end of this year / Q4 2011), with the new Elite out there, the pent up demand for the streaming services, and hints from @TivoDesign over twitter that the entire UI is going HD; I for one really hope we have a software push before the end of the year that makes good on these commitments.


I'm not sure how you established your wishes for "soon" related to Comcast OD servcies, but the reality of the situation is different from your hopes. This is from the TiVo press release:



> These statements by Comcast and TiVo relate to, among other things, the future integration, availability and promotion of Xfinity TV On Demand Service on TiVo Premiere set-top boxes in select markets with the first expected market to be San Francisco Bay Area early next year and availability in additional markets after that.


----------



## smbaker

The last day of the month is only half over...

... I'm going to get back to frantically forcing my Tivo to make it's daily connection so that 14.9 will show up. I ought to be able to get at least 100 more connection attempts in today.


----------



## MC Hammer

smbaker said:


> The last day of the month is only half over...
> 
> ... I'm going to get back to frantically forcing my Tivo to make it's daily connection so that 14.9 will show up. I ought to be able to get at least 100 more connection attempts in today.


I wouldn't waste my time. Expect 14.9 sometime in 2012.


----------



## waltinvt

smbaker said:


> The last day of the month is only half over...
> 
> ... I'm going to get back to frantically forcing my Tivo to make it's daily connection so that 14.9 will show up. I ought to be able to get at least 100 more connection attempts in today.


I'm already on my 10th.......remote is starting to smoke
...


----------



## crxssi

waltinvt said:


> I'm already on my 10th.......remote is starting to smoke
> ...


I hope you are joking because you realize you are totally wasting your time...


----------



## smbaker

MC Hammer said:


> I wouldn't waste my time. Expect 14.9 sometime in 2012.


What?!?!? They tell me this now.

My thumb is numb from the repeated keypresses forcing my daily update. I'm going to have to go find a doctor to check for thumbnumbitus. Just need to recruit the neighbor to keep forcing connection attempts while I'm gone.



crxssi said:


> I hope you are joking because you realize you are totally wasting your time...


Who's going to be laughing tonight, when waltinvt and I are enjoying our 14.9d with dual core, complete speedy HDUI, amazon prime and amazon ultraprime, improved netflix interface, and hex tuner enabled ?


----------



## LoREvanescence

I can't even take this seriously anymore


Forcing connections will not help you get new software sooner, it will not get downloaded until it gets released to your TSN. Forcing a connection may only help getting it a few hours before the box would get it on it's own. If you force a connection once, and don't get it, don't waist your time. You can keep forcing a connection until your wear your remote out and you still wont get any software update.


No software is coming out tonight

and now we are just fantasizing about version numbers and features


----------



## L David Matheny

LoREvanescence said:


> I can't even take this seriously anymore


That's OK. They're joking.


----------



## smbaker

LoREvanescence said:


> Forcing connections will not help you get new software sooner, it will not get downloaded until it gets released to your TSN.


*Two and a half hours to go until the month is over.*

I had to hang a sign on the door:

"_I'm sorry but there shall be no candy tonight. I don't want to miss my Tivo 14.9 service update._"

I figure I can get another 20-30 forced daily connected by midnight. I'm really hoping Tivo does this on pacific time. If they're using the eastern time zone, then I'm totally wasting my time with these forced connects.


----------



## aaronwt

It's here!!!!












No, not 14.9, the UPS lady just delivered a package.


----------



## Balzer

aaronwt said:


> It's here!!!!
> 
> No, not 14.9, the UPS lady just delivered a package.


Lucky You!!!










Yea.. had to do it.. Maybe will ease your pain of not getting 14.9a...


----------



## waltinvt

crxssi said:


> I hope you are joking because you realize you are totally wasting your time...


duh.........almost 24 hours.............no sleep...........no feeling in my right hand...................but any minute now.........any minute now........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## waltinvt

L David Matheny said:


> That's OK. They're joking.


Give that man a cigar..................


----------



## smbaker

Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.


----------



## caddyroger

I wander if soxthecat will ever be back after this.


----------



## kturcotte

smbaker said:


> Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 15169


Cool! Send it over to me on the new bit torrent client that was included


----------



## PrimeRisk

smbaker said:


> Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 15169


Not a bad 'chop...


----------



## kturcotte

smbaker said:


> Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 15169


"Super Duper Version?!" I only got the regular version!!! Time to start forcing call ins again


----------



## morac

Only people who forced exactly 149 connections yesterday got it.


----------



## smbaker

kturcotte said:


> Cool! Send it over to me on the new bit torrent client that was included


Unfortunately, the built-in torrent client is bugged. It won't seed anything, and the only thing it will download are Kim Kardashian pictures. Now she's all over the discovery bar. I can't even see the menus anymore, there's no room for the HDUI.


----------



## angel35

I want the UPS lady to deliver my tivo


----------



## smbaker

angel35 said:


> I want the UPS lady to deliver my tivo


You probably can, but her services will cost way more than the Tivo did.


----------



## angel35

We are all here waiting for the rezound. Where or Where is my Rezound??? Wait,Wait.& Wait.SOON


----------



## angel35

:up:


smbaker said:


> You probably can, but her services will cost way more than the Tivo did.


Im with you on that


----------



## jeff92k7

smbaker said:


> Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 15169


Wow...TiVo is now using a different font for the version number. I guess they're typing up the system info in MS Office using Comic Sans now. ...and I thought TiVo was all Linux based. Maybe they're really running Windows Vista in the new version. That will be SO much better than Linux. It will be completely problem free now. [/sarcasm]


----------



## smbaker

jeff92k7 said:


> I guess they're typing up the system info in MS Office using Comic Sans now.


I think they've just given up. They know the community no longer takes their ability to make meaningful software updates seriously, and that's why they started using Comic Sans to illustrate their place in the world.

14.9 also adds new startup text in Comic Sans while it's booting. Here are the screen shots of the ones that appear after "Almost there, just a few minutes more".


----------



## rainwater

On a serious note, 14.9 is now rolling out to Premiere boxes on RCN. Not sure why we haven't heard anything for SA customers.


----------



## aaronwt

Maybe so RCN customers can test it first, then it can be released to us?


----------



## angel35

Tivo, Tivo, Tivo,What are we going to do with you???


----------



## BlackBetty

Still no screen shot by the OP. 

Time for everyone to move on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Maybe so RCN customers can test it first, then it can be released to us?


I would think it would be the other way around since it is much easier for TiVo to deploy updates to stand alone users. They really can't afford to have any major issues with RCN. Although I guess the user base is so small it could make sense.


----------



## innocentfreak

rainwater said:


> I would think it would be the other way around since it is much easier for TiVo to deploy updates to stand alone users. They really can't afford to have any major issues with RCN. Although I guess the user base is so small it could make sense.


RCN needs it first since it adds streaming support based off the RCN posts. RCN is launching the Q/Preview over the next week.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26468206-TiVo-TiVo-Code-14.9-Launch


----------



## smbaker

They should add a footnote on Tivo's retail packaging that "by purchasing this box, you are Tivo's least important customer"


----------



## LoREvanescence

smbaker said:


> Lies. I even have the screen shot to prove it.
> 
> View attachment 15169


shouldn't it read super de duper version?


----------



## sharkitus

I was on the phone with tech support tonight and there saying its rolling out in 2 weeks. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## caddyroger

sharkitus said:


> I was on the phone with tech support tonight and there saying its rolling out in 2 weeks. Fingers Crossed.


Here we go again.


----------



## smbaker

sharkitus said:


> I was on the phone with tech support tonight and there saying its rolling out in 2 weeks. Fingers Crossed.


What a fortunate coincidence! Thumbnumbitus usually clears after about a 2 week period. I can go back to forcing connections.


----------



## lafos

smbaker said:


> What a fortunate coincidence! Thumbnumbitus usually clears after about a 2 week period. I can go back to forcing connections.


With the remotes able to control via the network, can someone develop a macro/widget/program to automate this? Thumbnumbitus is a preventable condition.


----------



## smbaker

lafos said:


> With the remotes able to control via the network, can someone develop a macro/widget/program to automate this? Thumbnumbitus is a preventable condition.


This might even be a better plan than my remote control manipulating robot.

No, I'm still going to go with the robot for the long-term daily update solution.


----------



## innocentfreak

sharkitus said:


> I was on the phone with tech support tonight and there saying its rolling out in 2 weeks. Fingers Crossed.





caddyroger said:


> Here we go again.


Makes sense to me. They are rolling 14.9 out to RCN over the next two weeks and then I would imagine they would start 14.9 for the Premieres after that.


----------



## lafos

smbaker said:


> This might even be a better plan than my remote control manipulating robot.
> 
> No, I'm still going to go with the robot for the long-term daily update solution.


Oh, you're a hardware person. That can work.


----------



## smbaker

lafos said:


> Oh, you're a hardware person. That can work.


Hardware is the necessary evil that allows my software to run.


----------



## tomm1079

ok so 14.9 got pushed to RCN people over the weekend correct? Any RCN people have it? How is it?


----------



## BlackBetty

Still no screen shot? Go figure.


----------



## tomm1079

BlackBetty said:


> Still no screen shot? Go figure.


i was hoping for at least a RCN screenshot by now....


----------



## rainwater

tomm1079 said:


> i was hoping for at least a RCN screenshot by now....


Well, they don't really need to post a screenshot since RCN is very specific about the rollout and who has it by now.


----------



## tomm1079

rainwater said:


> Well, they don't really need to post a screenshot since RCN is very specific about the rollout and who has it by now.


would be nice to see how it compare to retail elite...


----------



## mec1991

BlackBetty said:


> Still no screen shot? Go figure.


I'm with you.


----------



## jrtroo

I could care less about a screen shot, I would like to hear any real-world experience with the software. We heard the Elite was snappier and used both cores, did that translate effectively to the non-elite? Are the same bugs in these units, any new ones, issues resolved??


----------



## crxssi

jrtroo said:


> I could care less about a screen shot, I would like to hear any real-world experience with the software. We heard the Elite was snappier and used both cores, did that translate effectively to the non-elite? Are the same bugs in these units, any new ones, issues resolved??


From a hardware performance standpoint, the Premiere Elite Series 4 is identical to the Premiere Non-Elite Series 4. I would not expect there to be any difference in performance, if the software level were the same.

From what I read of the various postings, and saw in videos, the Elite running the newer software and with both cores enabled is a little faster, but the HDUI is still not that much faster than before.... just like most people (including me) predicted (supposedly boot time is a lot faster though). I would love to see it for myself, of course. So, here we wait, and wait, and wait...


----------



## sbiller

TiVo confirms that Hulu Plus possibly may be integrated into the unified search. This could explain part of the delay in the release of 14.9 to retail Premiere units.


----------



## rainwater

sbiller said:


> TiVo confirms that Hulu Plus possibly may be integrated into the unified search. This could explain part of the delay in the release of 14.9 to retail Premiere units. [/IMG]


I'm sure 14.9 has the hooks already and as most of TiVo Search is server based, I don't see why they would hold off release for Hulu Plus. 14.9 is done considering they are rolling it out on RCN.


----------



## sbiller

rainwater said:


> I'm sure 14.9 has the hooks already and as most of TiVo Search is server based, I don't see why they would hold off release for Hulu Plus. 14.9 is done considering they are rolling it out on RCN.


Agree. I thought of that as well. I was wondering how much of the integration is client versus server when it comes to the search integration. I'm sure most of it is server based but I'm sure there are some tweaks on the client as well. Also wondering if they are trying to resolve some of the bugs we know exist in the Elite 14.9 code as well as the RCN 14.9 code before releasing it to the masses.


----------



## brentil

My guess on the 14.9 delay is as you mention, they're doing smaller rollout batches via Virgin & RCN before rolling out larger batches to us and the rest of their customer base.


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> My guess on the 14.9 delay is as you mention, they're doing smaller rollout batches via Virgin & RCN before rolling out larger batches to us and the rest of their customer base.


The wait for 14.9 and the return of MRS to my Premiere's is killing me! I really would prefer if they would let us choose to be beta testers similar to the way Firefox and Chrome allow users to opt-in to betas of immature code. We know there are issues but I know that many of us would be willing to deal with the bugs in exchange for new features.


----------



## morac

sbiller said:
 

> The wait for 14.9 and the return of MRS to my Premiere's is killing me! I really would prefer if they would let us choose to be beta testers similar to the way Firefox and Chrome allow users to opt-in to betas of immature code. We know there are issues but I know that many of us would be willing to deal with the bugs in exchange for new features.


If you want to be a beta tester buy an Elite. 

Seriously though, there's a big difference between a web browser and the TiVo software. It would be more akin to running a beta version of iOS or windows, with the major difference being that there is no wipe and restore/reinstall if you don't like the new software.

Ask some of the Elite users experiencing the "zombie channel" problem or daily reboots whether they wanted to be "beta testers". 

If you really want to beta test, you can sign up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and maybe you'll get picked.


----------



## sbiller

morac said:


> If you want to be a beta tester buy an Elite.
> 
> Seriously though, there's a big difference between a web browser and the TiVo software. It would be more akin to running a beta version of iOS or windows, with the major difference being that there is no wipe and restore/reinstall if you don't like the new software.
> 
> Ask some of the Elite users experiencing the "zombie channel" problem or daily reboots whether they wanted to be "beta testers".
> 
> If you really want to beta test, you can sign up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and maybe you'll get picked.


Hey Morac,
While I agree with you that there is a difference between beta testing a Web Browser versus a TiVo, I think public beta's are feasible and would be a positive thing for TiVo from a TCF perspective. I think many of us are signed up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and haven't been selected. I'm not sure there is anyone on TCF that agrees with TiVo's current policies of keeping us in the dark about what has changed from version to version. Some of their policies are very antiquated and aren't consistent with the current state of other software companies. With that said I understand that TiVo has to do certain things to stay one step ahead of their competition in the MSO set-top box market and keeping some of their roadmap proprietary until release is required. Even Apple releases some notes about what has been changed and fixed in a new version of their software. 
~Sam


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> Hey Morac,
> While I agree with you that there is a difference between beta testing a Web Browser versus a TiVo, I think public beta's are feasible and would be a positive thing for TiVo from a TCF perspective. I think many of us are signed up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and haven't been selected. I'm not sure there is anyone on TCF that agrees with TiVo's current policies of keeping us in the dark about what has changed from version to version. Some of their policies are very antiquated and aren't consistent with the current state of other software companies. With that said I understand that TiVo has to do certain things to stay one step ahead of their competition in the MSO set-top box market and keeping some of their roadmap proprietary until release is required. Even Apple releases some notes about what has been changed and fixed in a new version of their software.
> ~Sam


Apple has hour long press conferences demonstrating the changes (features) in their software. TiVo tried that when they launched the Premiere and it was basically a flop since the demo ended up being better than the actual initial product. So maybe trying to emulate Apple isn't a good idea. 

Still I can't see the harm of a basic release notes, instead of the current method of letting users know what's changing or changed (Twitter).

TiVo used to release a very basic change list (basically what was new) as a message on the TiVo itself upon software updates. They stopped doing that awhile ago. That or there haven't been new features recently, that TiVo deemed good enough to announce that way.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> If you want to be a beta tester buy an Elite.
> 
> Seriously though, there's a big difference between a web browser and the TiVo software. It would be more akin to running a beta version of iOS or windows, with the major difference being that there is no wipe and restore/reinstall if you don't like the new software.
> 
> Ask some of the Elite users experiencing the "zombie channel" problem or daily reboots whether they wanted to be "beta testers".
> 
> If you really want to beta test, you can sign up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and maybe you'll get picked.


If the Elite is considered Beta then mine has performed admirably in daily use. 
The so called "zombie channel" problem that occurs on my Elite behaves the same way as my two tuner Premieres. But for me it has zero effect on my use since I use favorite channels and don't use suggestions. So whether all the channels are checked or just a few makes no difference.


----------



## caddyroger

morac said:


> If you want to be a beta tester buy an Elite.
> 
> Seriously though, there's a big difference between a web browser and the TiVo software. It would be more akin to running a beta version of iOS or windows, with the major difference being that there is no wipe and restore/reinstall if you don't like the new software.
> 
> Ask some of the Elite users experiencing the "zombie channel" problem or daily reboots whether they wanted to be "beta testers".
> 
> If you really want to beta test, you can sign up at fieldtrials.tivo.com and maybe you'll get picked.


The premiere was beta no 1. The elite is beta 2. Beta 3 will come out in about 2 years.


----------



## sbiller

I have a strong hunch we may see the long awaited update tomorrow evening. :up:


----------



## smbaker

It's been confirmed, my cat told me so, and my cat is never wrong about issues like this.

disclaimer: I don't have a cat.


----------



## sbiller

smbaker said:


> It's been confirmed, my cat told me so, and my cat is never wrong about issues like this.
> 
> disclaimer: I don't have a cat.


smbaker,

you owe me an apology if I'm right! 

~Sam


----------



## LoREvanescence

I just watched the weather forecast, I didn't see any mention of hell freezing over.

But then again, the weather is predictable just like how we can never forecast tivo's software release dates


----------



## steve614

Time to start working out the thumb...


----------



## yunlin12

brentil said:


> My guess on the 14.9 delay is as you mention, they're doing smaller rollout batches via Virgin & RCN before rolling out larger batches to us and the rest of their customer base.


What delay, was there an announced target date?


----------



## compnurd

i am hoping for tonight!


----------



## Raver

compnurd said:


> i am hoping for tonight!


All the astrological signs point to your being correct.. In that case I recommend you play the lottery while your at it...


----------



## brentil

yunlin12 said:


> What delay, was there an announced target date?


No, but all of the non-TiVo TiVos are getting it before we are. Delay as in a span of time larger than another in relation to the others getting it.


----------



## yunlin12

brentil said:


> No, but all of the non-TiVo TiVos are getting it before we are. Delay as in a span of time larger than another in relation to the others getting it.


I'm OK with this delay. For once maybe this means us standalone users aren't the guinea pigs.


----------



## PrimeRisk

yunlin12 said:


> I'm OK with this delay. For once maybe this means us standalone users aren't the guinea pigs.


Lemmings then?


----------



## sbiller

More info to come...
~Sam


----------



## sbiller

Software Version: 14.9.2-01-2-758
Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818


----------



## smbaker

sbiller said:


> smbaker,
> 
> you owe me an apology if I'm right!


No, my _cat_ owes you an apology if you're right! 

disclaimer: unfortunately, my cat does not exist, so an apology might have a short waiting period.


----------



## sbiller

sbiller said:


> Software Version: 14.9.2-01-2-758
> Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
> HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818


Appears to be Elite-only right now.


----------



## compnurd

sbiller said:


> Appears to be Elite-only right now.


GRRRRR


----------



## Tivogre

I got it on both Elites... But it doesn't DO anything obvious. No streaming options anywhere I see...


----------



## rainwater

Tivogre said:


> I got it on both Elites... But it doesn't DO anything obvious. No streaming options anywhere I see...


It is suppose to fix crashing issues.


----------



## andyf

Downloading now. If it fixes the reboots I'll be a very happy camper. Maybe I'll go in and fix my channel list also to see if the Zombie channel problem has been fixed.


----------



## caddyroger

andyf said:


> Downloading now. If it fixes the reboots I'll be a very happy camper. Maybe I'll go in and fix my channel list also to see if the Zombie channel problem has been fixed.


Here we go again with when am I going to the update.


----------



## smbaker

sbiller said:


> Appears to be Elite-only right now.


It seems my cat was right after all.

disclaimer: there is no cat.


----------



## compnurd

smbaker said:


> It seems my cat was right after all.
> 
> disclaimer: there is no cat.


doesnt count unless we all get it


----------



## tunarollz

Probably worthwhile for those with the zombie channel issue, to install the latest SW update, set the channels and then reboot the box after saving the channel list. I've seen good results from the reboot in relation to channels going zombie.


----------



## LoREvanescence

well, no software for me. Just a long update that seemed to kill the HDUI.

When ever I go into my shows now I get the green spinning wheel for 5 minutes, then when it finally comes up I only have recently deleted, hulu plus, netflix and youtube...


Did it several times in a row now, looks like its time for a restart


----------



## RangerOne

LoREvanescence said:


> well, no software for me. Just a long update that seemed to kill the HDUI.
> 
> When ever I go into my shows now I get the green spinning wheel for 5 minutes, then when it finally comes up I only have recently deleted, hulu plus, netflix and youtube...
> 
> Did it several times in a row now, looks like its time for a restart


Ditto. Long download but no software update on the regular Premiere. I did not experience any hanging afterwards...


----------



## caddyroger

sorry


----------



## rainwater

caddyroger said:


> I went and started a connection then went back watching tv. I had 2 programs recording at this time. It stopped responding to the remote so after about 5 I unplugged the tivo. It went into a service update. I have now have the 14.9.2-01-2-758 version. It acts up and I get the update.


To be clear, this thread is referring to the Premiere, not the Elite. The Elite is already on 14.9. Yes, the Elite is getting a bug fix release today but that isn't really what this thread is about.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> To be clear, this thread is referring to the Premiere, not the Elite. The Elite is already on 14.9. Yes, the Elite is getting a bug fix release today but that isn't really what this thread is about.


Sorry i'll delete


----------



## sbiller

rainwater said:


> To be clear, this thread is referring to the Premiere, not the Elite. The Elite is already on 14.9. Yes, the Elite is getting a bug fix release today but that isn't really what this thread is about.


The Elite is a Premiere!


----------



## aaronwt

I see they fixed the Amazon reboot bug that the Elite Premiere had.


----------



## rainwater

sbiller said:


> The Elite is a Premiere!


Yes, but 2 different code bases. This thread is about the original premiere getting the 14.9 update.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> Yes, but 2 different code bases. This thread is about the original premiere getting the 14.9 update.


Yes 2 different code but no different in performance or operation the premiere. The HDUI is still slow,{a little faster but no much I still am using the SDUI}, remote will freeze up. phantom reboots. Hopefully this sholves the premire and elite problems.
After the update HDUI is useless.


----------



## smbaker

compnurd said:


> doesnt count unless we all get it


My cat says wait until tomorrow.

there still is no cat


----------



## Andrel

just did the call and my Premiere(not Elite) is "pending Restart". I am waiting for BBT to finish recording and I will initiate the reboot. My second premiere is not pending restart.


----------



## vectorcatch

Regular premiere, installing service update now.


----------



## Andrel

Yep. 14.9.2-01-2-746 installed.


----------



## rainwater

caddyroger said:


> Yes 2 different code but no different in performance or operation the premiere. The HDUI is still slow,{a little faster but no much I still am using the SDUI}, remote will freeze up. phantom reboots. Hopefully this sholves the premire and elite problems.
> After the update HDUI is useless.


We know what is in 14.9. This thread is about the speculation of when 14.9 is coming to the original Premiere.


----------



## smbaker

vectorcatch said:


> Regular premiere, installing service update now.


Just tried both of my regular Premiers, no updates downloaded on either of them. My cat tells me I always seem to get these things later than everyone else.


----------



## Andrel

rainwater said:


> We know what is in 14.9. This thread is about the speculation of when 14.9 is coming to the original Premiere.


I guess we can close this thread as we no longer need to speculate. It is out.


----------



## innocentfreak

14.9 went live tonight so you might get it tomorrow. Mine is downloading the update now.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> We know what is in 14.9. This thread is about the speculation of when 14.9 is coming to the original Premiere.


I have the premiere also but I am not using it right. The premiere had 14.8 and the elite had 14.a.1 If you cover up the front panel you could not tell them apart in operation. They acted the same reboots not acting to the remote, Slow HDUI. Maybe they have fixed the reboots. The slow HDUI still is slow.


----------



## BlackBetty

Both of my non elites downloaded 14.9.2 last night. About to go play with it now and see of there is any noticeable improvement.


----------



## aaronwt

BlackBetty said:


> Both of my non elites downloaded 14.9.2 last night. About to go play with it now and see of there is any noticeable improvement.


Screenshot?


----------



## compnurd

i tried several times last night and this morning and nothing


----------



## tomm1079

My elite and my premiere are both at 14.9.2 now. MRS is NOT enabled. Both must have rebooted overnight.

Im at work now but i can get you version info when i get home if someone doesnt do it sooner.


----------



## brentil

I did an update at 10pm EST last night and got a really long unpacking process but no restart required. Guess I'll try again when I get home from work today.


----------



## mec1991

aaronwt said:


> Screenshot?


My series 3 downloaded 15.0 last night but every camera we own is broken.

Seriously, hope the update helps everyone out.


----------



## vectorcatch

Confirmed via Twitter: http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> I did an update at 10pm EST last night and got a really long unpacking process but no restart required. Guess I'll try again when I get home from work today.


Also had the long unpacking process but my Premiere is still at 14.8c. I have multiple queries out to see if this update is really intended for non-Elite Premiere's. If anyone receives definitive information or evidence that their non-Elite has been upgraded to 14.9 please post the evidence. @tivodesign has made it clear that there is another more major release that they are planning for early next year.

Thanks!
~Sam


----------



## jrtroo

Wow- those tweets have shown more "transparency" than we have seen in a long time. Not overly specific, but more relative information nonetheless. Crossing my fingers at a trend...


----------



## RangerOne

sbiller said:


> Also had the long unpacking process but my Premiere is still at 14.8c. I have multiple queries out to see if this update is really intended for non-Elite Premiere's. If anyone receives definitive information or evidence that their non-Elite has been upgraded to 14.9 please post the evidence. @tivodesign has made it clear that there is another more major release that they are planning for early next year.
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Sam


It is for existing Premieres. When asked:

shanselman Scott Hanselman 
@tivodesign cool! So, the existing Premieres are next? ETA?

@TivoDesign responded:
@shanselman The update for Premiere is now available.

I had the same long unpack occur last night. TiVo usually staggers their distribution over a few days so we may have to wait a little while.


----------



## compnurd

i am still not getting it here


----------



## sbiller

compnurd said:


> i am still not getting it here


As Tech of the Hub mentioned, it may take some time for TiVo to roll this out to all Premiere's in the field.


----------



## jrtroo

Please. Many are now viewing this thread to see what members are seeing on features and fixes. This roll out seems to work like traditional TiVo rollouts, so can we please avoid having bunches of "I have not gotten it yet" or "I have been restarting every 15 minutes to trigger the update" or "woe is me, I'm always last in line" messages? 

Sorry for the tone here, but those are unanswerable and distracting to the purpose of the thread. Flame me if you must.


----------



## compnurd

jrtroo said:


> Please. Many are now viewing this thread to see what members are seeing on features and fixes. This roll out seems to work like traditional TiVo rollouts, so can we please avoid having bunches of "I have not gotten it yet" or "I have been restarting every 15 minutes to trigger the update" or "woe is me, I'm always last in line" messages?
> 
> Sorry for the tone here, but those are unanswerable and distracting to the purpose of the thread. Flame me if you must.


Flame. This is a message board. I will complain to my hearts content


----------



## rainwater

jrtroo said:


> Please. Many are now viewing this thread to see what members are seeing on features and fixes. This roll out seems to work like traditional TiVo rollouts, so can we please avoid having bunches of "I have not gotten it yet" or "I have been restarting every 15 minutes to trigger the update" or "woe is me, I'm always last in line" messages?
> 
> Sorry for the tone here, but those are unanswerable and distracting to the purpose of the thread. Flame me if you must.


There's nothing wrong with discussing it. Otherwise, it wouldn't be clear, even from tivodesign's tweet, that 14.9 is not available to everyone yet. So basically, we still do not have any definitive answer as to when 14.9 will be out. It appears the have just done the first initial test release that they unusually do before authorizing the rest of the boxes.


----------



## smbaker

Perhaps someone should start the "Official I don't have 14.9 yet" thread. 

Oh, and my cat wishes everyone to know that I don't have 14.9 yet, because otherwise all of those people polling the forum to find out whether or not I've received my update yet would be without this much needed status information.

Those who have received it, is it everything you'd hoped for? Are you very excited? Can someone summarize with about a half-dozen or less major bullet items, what it does?


----------



## rainwater

smbaker said:


> Those who have received it, is it everything you'd hoped for? Are you very excited? Can someone summarize with about a half-dozen or less major bullet items, what it does?


It is suppose to fix the blank screen issue. That makes it a worthy upgrade no matter what else it does.


----------



## smbaker

rainwater said:


> It is suppose to fix the blank screen issue. That makes it a worthy upgrade no matter what else it does.


What is the blank screen issue? I searched but I don't see it referenced anywhere else in this thread.


----------



## brentil

The problem is we don't know all the specifics of what 14.9 is for the non-Elite. We don't know if we're getting the new Flash executable, the new HDUI, the SMP enabled code, MRS, etc etc. Some people have said they've gotten the 14.9 but no one has posted impressions or component update information.

Really hoping mine hasn't gotten it and rebooted so I can document a bunch of stuff.


----------



## eddieb187

My Premiere XL connected at 9:30 AM this morning and by 11 AM I had 14.9.2.
I also received a message that my guide data ran out and to connect to TiVo. Wierd.

I believe 14.9.2 has enabled the second core. No more lag using the HD Menus.
No lag using the TiVo Guide either. Big improvement. Much better experience now.
This is how it should be. I will not miss the green circle.

I tried streaming from my second Premiere XL and couldn't get it to work.
The other XL is still at 14.8c though. I don't think that makes any difference.
Oh well. Maybe in the next update. At least they fixed that awful lag.

They also fixed "Daylight Saving:" System Info lists "Standard" now instead of "Inactive" like on my XL with 14.8c. So now program search results will have the correct time.
No more bogus scheduling problems.

The only other thing I noticed was when accessing my other XL the Red Copy Protection logo on the left is no longer there. Info shows the program is Copy Protected but no logo. Maybe it will take a while to update info?

That's all I found. Pretty good update so far.


----------



## rainwater

brentil said:


> The problem is we don't know all the specifics of what 14.9 is for the non-Elite. We don't know if we're getting the new Flash executable, the new HDUI, the SMP enabled code, MRS, etc etc. Some people have said they've gotten the 14.9 but no one has posted impressions or component update information.


It has enabled the second core as per TiVo.


----------



## bradleys

According to the tweet - it also added code that will improve connectivity for furture versions of the IOS app.


----------



## sehale

eddieb187 said:


> My Premiere XL connected at 9:30 AM this morning and by 11 AM I had 14.9.2.
> I also received a message that my guide data ran out and to connect to TiVo. Wierd.
> 
> I believe 14.9.2 has enabled the second core. No more lag using the HD Menus.
> No lag using the TiVo Guide either. Big improvement. Much better experience now.
> This is how it should be. I will not miss the green circle.
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> Same experience for me on my XL. I had to force a connection three times to get the full guide data (first time got me one more day, second time got me another day, third time got me to 12/1 (13 days).


----------



## andyf

14.9.2 on the Elite has also fixed the missing bleeps and bloops in the HD Menus when the PIP is off.


----------



## innocentfreak

Someone who got 14.9 on their Premiere can you post the details from system info. I am curious if it matches the Elite now.


----------



## brentil

If no one else does I plan on doing this tonight if my TiVo gets the update.


----------



## andyf

innocentfreak said:


> Someone who got 14.9 on their Premiere can you post the details from system info. I am curious if it matches the Elite now.


Premier XL
Version 14.9.2-01-2-748
Flash Player Version 14-9.mr/2011.10.12-0501
HD Menu Software Version 1-9/2011.10.14-1818


----------



## CoxInPHX

Version 14.9.2-01-2-*748*

Are the last 3 digits of the SW version the first 3 digits of the TiVo SN?

My SN is 746-0001-906C-xxxx

I assume:
Premiere 746
XL 748
Elite 758


----------



## innocentfreak

andyf said:


> Premier XL
> Version 14.9.2-01-2-748
> Flash Player Version 14-9.mr/2011.10.12-0501
> HD Menu Software Version 1-9/2011.10.14-1818


Cool thanks. It looks like they are running the same software now.



CoxInPHX said:


> Version 14.9.2-01-2-*748*
> 
> Are the last 3 digits of the SW version the first 3 digits of the TiVo SN?
> 
> My SN is 746-0001-906C-xxxx
> 
> I assume:
> Premiere 746
> XL 748
> Elite 758


Yeah the last three tell you the model number.


----------



## kturcotte

For those that have it-have you experienced the bug where you hit the Tivo button and nothing happens-sometimes for like 10 mins? Also, if you have the bluetooth remote, can the Premiere restart with the USB dongle connected?


----------



## andyf

kturcotte said:


> For those that have it-have you experienced the bug where you hit the Tivo button and nothing happens-sometimes for like 10 mins? Also, if you have the bluetooth remote, can the Premiere restart with the USB dongle connected?


I've been using the BT Remote since I got the Premiere and never had a problem booting with it.

I don't really use the TiVo button at all.


----------



## aaronwt

I use the TiVo button all the time and have never seen that issue.


----------



## rainwater

kturcotte said:


> For those that have it-have you experienced the bug where you hit the Tivo button and nothing happens-sometimes for like 10 mins?


I have never heard of that issue. It sounds like a hardware problem.


----------



## moyekj

rainwater said:


> I have never heard of that issue. It sounds like a hardware problem.


 I think it may be the infamous Stops responding to remote control SDUI specific issue that many of us using SDUI have suffered with ever since Premiere first came out.


----------



## one.person

Thanks to all for the info in this and other Premiere/Elite threads. I have a feeling I am not the only TivoHD user who has been lurking for many months wondering about the right time to upgrade. That time may be nigh upon us depending on our individual situations...

Thanks again


----------



## tomm1079

one.person said:


> Thanks to all for the info in this and other Premiere/Elite threads. I have a feeling I am not the only TivoHD user who has been lurking for many months wondering about the right time to upgrade. That time may be nigh upon us depending on our individual situations...
> 
> Thanks again


it really does depend on the person/something in the house

I bought both a premiere and an elite. I have never had any rebooting or freeze issues with either one.

I use the HD UI for both


----------



## LoREvanescence

so, from tweets on tivo design I read that this is a minor update. Major update to come early next year, maybe version 16?


This release is confirmed to have the second core enabled and will allow them to update the iOS apps for better connectivity. That will be good, as mine doesn't work most of the time or thinks my premeire is a s3


----------



## mully

went to connect to tivo service and got the message can'not connect at this time due to a software update at 2 am


----------



## beejay

mully said:


> went to connect to tivo service and got the message can'not connect at this time due to a software update at 2 am


If you reboot now, it will apply the update. (And if you were forcing a connection to get the update..you already have it downloaded.)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

For all it does, I don't think I'd call this minor... at least not compared to previous "point" releases, where we couldn't even tell the difference many times. This seems much more ambitious.

2nd core enabled, a notably faster HDUI, 3 minute-ish boot time, black screen fix... If the SDUI's 10 minute remote hang is fixed I'm going to happy dance.

I did notice a bug however. My Premiere is reporting the wrong file sizes in the SDUI. A 6.74 GB recording is showing up as 0.06 GB in Program Details.


----------



## brentil

To us TiVo dorks the 2nd core is probably the most significant upgrade they could ever do for us, but for your typical user a pretty Netflix UI is what they would call significant. If the v16 is what's next then the OS core alone looks like a nice jump alone.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tivodesign tweeted tonight that 14.9 also includes Hulu integration so you should be able to search now in the HDUI like you can with Netflix.


----------



## brentil

Lots of hit ins but no update yet.


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I use the TiVo button all the time and have never seen that issue.


Good for you. For many of us (including me), it is a terrible, well-documented bug that has not been fixed over multiple updates. It is also SDUI related. Since I know that you do not use the SDUI, your comment is not only irrelevant, it trivializes a serious problem.


----------



## crxssi

rainwater said:


> I have never heard of that issue. It sounds like a hardware problem.


It is not a hardware problem. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=456559


----------



## crxssi

brentil said:


> To us TiVo dorks the 2nd core is probably the most significant upgrade they could ever do for us, but for your typical user a pretty Netflix UI is what they would call significant. If the v16 is what's next then the OS core alone looks like a nice jump alone.


Agreed. *If* it does add 2nd core support, fixes bugs, adds new searches, etc, it is hard to call it a "minor" update! To me, a minor update would be something that [supposedly] fixes bugs and generally reveals no new features, no noticeable performance increases, and no interface chances.

As far as performance, however, I wouldn't get too excited about this update, based on feedback so far and well-discussed threads on multithreading, Flash, and UI design limitations. Maybe that is the supposed "major" update coming "early next year".


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Tivodesign tweeted tonight that 14.9 also includes Hulu integration so you should be able to search now in the HDUI like you can with Netflix.












So far this isn't working on my Elite. I forced a connect because it may be a metadata issue since the last connect for my Elite was early yesterday afternoon.

~Sam (@techwzrd)


----------



## aaronwt

crxssi said:


> Good for you. For many of us (including me), it is a terrible, well-documented bug that has not been fixed over multiple updates. It is also SDUI related. Since I know that you do not use the SDUI, your comment is not only irrelevant, it trivializes a serious problem.


I had no idea that it was an SDUI issue. I only knew that I had never encountered it.


----------



## brentil

crxssi said:


> Agreed. *If* it does add 2nd core support, fixes bugs, adds new searches, etc, it is hard to call it a "minor" update! To me, a minor update would be something that [supposedly] fixes bugs and generally reveals no new features, no noticeable performance increases, and no interface chances.
> 
> As far as performance, however, I wouldn't get too excited about this update, based on feedback so far and well-discussed threads on multithreading, Flash, and UI design limitations. Maybe that is the supposed "major" update coming "early next year".


The TiVo twitter account confirmed the update does enable the 2nd CPU officially.

Using a stopwatch I've measured 20+ items so far to get a true numerical benchmark.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8817258#post8817258


----------



## crxssi

aaronwt said:


> I had no idea that it was an SDUI issue. I only knew that I had never encountered it.


That is why I jumped on your posting. Many have speculated there is a similar problem in the HDUI, but it has not been described, repeatable, and confirmed (at least, not that I am aware of).


----------



## crxssi

brentil said:


> The TiVo twitter account confirmed the update does enable the 2nd CPU officially.


I would feel more comfortable with actual user observation/confirmation, if you know what I mean



> Using a stopwatch I've measured 20+ items so far to get a true numerical benchmark. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8817258#post8817258


I did see that posting. I am waiting for the results of such a comparison with great anticipation


----------



## compnurd

Has anyone else still not recieved the software update? Both my premieres have still now


----------



## muzzymate

My two Premieres have still not received the update so it must not be out to everyone yet.


----------



## brentil

I've worn the skin off my thumb hitting update but no 14.9 yet for me.


----------



## innocentfreak

One of mine got it but not the second one. These rollouts sometimes take two weeks or so.


----------



## caddyroger

brentil said:


> I've worn the skin off my thumb hitting update but no 14.9 yet for me.


Looks like you just joined I"ll let you know this it might take 2 to 4 weeks for every one to get the updates. They also do not run software updates on week ends.


----------



## L David Matheny

compnurd said:


> Has anyone else still not recieved the software update? Both my premieres have still now


Nothing here yet either.


----------



## tomm1079

Why dont we kill this thread. 14.9a does not exist. It is 14.9.2


----------



## rainwater

tomm1079 said:


> Why dont we kill this thread. 14.9a does not exist. It is 14.9.2


I'm hoping for 14.9.2a to fix the resume bug.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> I'm hoping for 14.9.2a to fix the resume bug.


There is no resume bug running the HDUI for me(at least on my XL. I have not tested it on my non XL boxes yet since I rarely use them). Or Is this an SDUI issue?


----------



## davezatz

rainwater said:


> I'm hoping for 14.9.2a to fix the resume bug.


TiVo Margret responded to my SDUI hang bug inquiry:
https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/138434903179141121



> @davezatz I expect it is fixed. Anyone with 1.9.2 that experiences it should email me with details.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> TiVo Margret responded to my SDUI hang bug inquiry:
> https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/138434903179141121


I think the days of people using the SDUI are numbered... with that said I hope they've fixed that bug. I've been using the HDUI on both my Premiere and Elite and find the performance acceptable with A LOT of room for improvement.


----------



## RockinRay

compnurd said:


> Has anyone else still not recieved the software update? Both my premieres have still now


Still waiting here... One Premier to upgrade but nothing yet.


----------



## Distortedloop

sbiller said:


> Software Version: 14.9.2-01-2-758
> Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
> HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818


This showed up on my Elite yesterday morning after an announced self-reboot. I didn't notice anything significant after the reboot, but after reading this thread and seeing people reporting faster guide and menus, I do notice that improvement. It's not huge, I mean someone had to point it out to me to notice it, but it's definitely there. This is a good thing; hopefully the zombie channels will go away now. I was so disgusted with the Elite's performance I was considering returning it before my 30 days was up this week, so it's only got a few days to prove itself.



brentil said:


> To us TiVo dorks the 2nd core is probably the most significant upgrade they could ever do for us, but for your typical user a pretty Netflix UI is what they would call significant.


Well, I'm a dork/geek/whatever, and I think both are important (2nd core and Netflix UI); they didn't change the latter with the update. It's still the lame Instant Queue menu only. How many years have things like Roku, GoogleTV, PS3 all had an actual stand-alone user interface for Netflix that actually lets you browse on the device. I just don't get it.


----------



## innocentfreak

Distortedloop said:


> This showed up on my Elite yesterday morning after an announced self-reboot. I didn't notice anything significant after the reboot, but after reading this thread and seeing people reporting faster guide and menus, I do notice that improvement. It's not huge, I mean someone had to point it out to me to notice it, but it's definitely there. This is a good thing; hopefully the zombie channels will go away now. I was so disgusted with the Elite's performance I was considering returning it before my 30 days was up this week, so it's only got a few days to prove itself.
> 
> Well, I'm a dork/geek/whatever, and I think both are important (2nd core and Netflix UI); they didn't change the latter with the update. It's still the lame Instant Queue menu only. How many years have things like Roku, GoogleTV, PS3 all had an actual stand-alone user interface for Netflix that actually lets you browse on the device. I just don't get it.


You wouldn't have really noticed much of an improvement over the Elite since it launched with 14.9 which already had the 2nd core enabled.

As far as the Netflix UI, I expect we will probably see it updated in early 2012 with the major update.


----------



## RangerOne

innocentfreak said:


> Tivodesign tweeted tonight that 14.9 also includes Hulu integration so you should be able to search now in the HDUI like you can with Netflix.


Update from @TivoDesign


> tivodesign TiVo Margret Schmidt
> @
> @davezatz Yeah, I may be mistaken about Hulu in Search. I'm looking into it. Which SDUI hang bug?
> 19 Nov Favorite Retweet Reply


So, stay tuned. As Dave Zatz suggested to me, it may be something they can activate on their end. Hopefully, we won't have to wait for the next software upgrade. At least we know it's coming.


----------



## moyekj

sbiller said:


> I think the days of people using the SDUI are numbered... with that said I hope they've fixed that bug. I've been using the HDUI on both my Premiere and Elite and find the performance acceptable with A LOT of room for improvement.


 Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


----------



## Joe01880

My Premiere says its next scheduled connection is today, 11/21 at 12:01pm. That has been consistant through all my forced connections looking for the update. Maybe it will come through then..


----------



## sbiller

moyekj said:


> Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


I think you'll be forced to use it to get the new features that will be rolling out in the major update early next year. This major update should be accompanied by the 2x speed improvement that is rolling out now to Virgin Media boxes.

~Sam (@TechWzrd)


----------



## Joe01880

sbiller said:


> I think you'll be forced to use it to get the new features that will be rolling out in the major update early next year. This major update should be accompanied by the 2x speed improvement that is rolling out now to Virgin Media boxes.
> 
> ~Sam (@TechWzrd)


Speed would be my only issue with the HDUI. Compared to the SDUI it is very slow but if you dont use the SDUI and i didnt for the longest time you know no better.
I have been lucky i guess and not experienced the problems some describe with the SDUI (keeping my fingers crossed) and the HDUI works better under 14.8c than any others.


----------



## caddyroger

sbiller said:


> I think you'll be forced to use it to get the new features that will be rolling out in the major update early next year. This major update should be accompanied by the 2x speed improvement that is rolling out now to Virgin Media boxes.
> 
> ~Sam (@TechWzrd)


First they have fix the HDUI to work for every not 50%. If they went just HDUI. That would 50% of the owners dropping the tivo subscriptions. How much money would Tivo lose. They are not making much now with their subscriptions base. 
I can not use the HDUI menu.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


That's because this forum is full of long time TiVo users. Users that purchased a TiVo for the first time aren't switching to the SDUI (mainly because they don't know what it is or how to enable it). So that poll is not representative of reality. My guess is the number is closer to <5%.


----------



## moyekj

sbiller said:


> I think you'll be forced to use it to get the new features that will be rolling out in the major update early next year. This major update should be accompanied by the 2x speed improvement that is rolling out now to Virgin Media boxes.
> 
> ~Sam (@TechWzrd)


 Only feature I really want beyond what we have is MRS which when it was accidentally enabled for some a few months ago worked with SDUI (in fact remote My Shows screen looked like SDUI My Shows). In fact it's likely the feature is already in the software we have and would just need to be enabled in our accounts.


----------



## sbiller

moyekj said:


> Only feature I really want beyond what we have is MRS which when it was accidentally enabled for some a few months ago worked with SDUI (in fact remote My Shows screen looked like SDUI My Shows). In fact it's likely the feature is already in the software we have and would just need to be enabled in our accounts.


Do you have the unified search in the SDUI? I know I had the "Beta Search" in my Series 3 and TiVo HD but I think I remember reading that the unified search wasn't available in the Premiere SDUI?


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> That's because this forum is full of long time TiVo users. Users that purchased a TiVo for the first time aren't switching to the SDUI (mainly because they don't know what it is or how to enable it). So that poll is not representative of reality. My guess is the number is closer to <5%.


I've been using TiVos for ten years. I can't stand using the SDUI when compared to the HDUI. The HDUI is all I run on my boxes.


----------



## L David Matheny

moyekj said:


> Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


I've always used SDUI. It would be nice to have HD resolution in all menus, allowing more content to fit on the screen, but I absolutely do not want to see the downloaded eye candy that seems to be the hallmark of the current HDUI. If TiVo wants to simplify their code by eliminating the SDUI, they first need to provide options within the improved HDUI to turn off all of the Internet content within the menus. I want my TiVo to access the Internet only for service updates, guide updates and streaming content.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> I've been using TiVos for ten years. I can't stand using the SDUI when compared to the HDUI. The HDUI is all I run on my boxes.


8 years here and I also can't see why anyone with a HDTV would use the SDUI. Yes it was slow originally, but the speeds are acceptable at this point. It's kind of like buying a convertible and never putting the top down.


----------



## timatkn

moyekj said:


> Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


Polls on here are quite inaccurrate. They are sampling a very select customer. Not saying the polls/opinions don't matter just noting you can't count on the accuracy of them across all TIVO users.

T


----------



## compnurd

Joe01880 said:


> My Premiere says its next scheduled connection is today, 11/21 at 12:01pm. That has been consistant through all my forced connections looking for the update. Maybe it will come through then..


I similar thing. after many forced updates today, both my boxes have a scheduled connection this afternoon round 4


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I've been using TiVos for ten years. I can't stand using the SDUI when compared to the HDUI. The HDUI is all I run on my boxes.


Very few people run the SDUI. I would not be surprised if TiVo kills it off next year. The next gen system will most definitely not have a SDUI.


----------



## morac

rainwater said:


> Very few people run the SDUI. I would not be surprised if TiVo kills it off next year. The next gen system will most definitely not have a SDUI.


I highly doubt TiVo will kill off the SD UI in the current version as it's so deeply engrained in the low level software. Removing the SD UI would require a major rewrite of the C++ code.

I don't know about the next gen device. It depends on whether TiVo decides to reuse the existing TiVo code and stay with the C++/Flash hybrid or start from scratch.


----------



## rainwater

morac said:


> I highly doubt TiVo will kill off the SD UI in the current version as it's so deeply engrained in the low level software. Removing the SD UI would require a major rewrite of the C++ code.
> 
> I don't know about the next gen device. It depends on whether TiVo decides to reuse the existing TiVo code and stay with the C++/Flash hybrid or start from scratch.


Kills it off could mean removing the ability to run it. I just don't see TiVo devoting resources to maintaining it anymore. Yes, the HDUI runs on top of the current core. But it would not surprise me if the next gen hardware has no ability to use the SDUI. It makes sense as having 2 UIs dilutes their brand and the promotional opportunities are much greater in the HDUI.


----------



## moyekj

morac said:


> 8 years here and I also can't see why anyone with a HDTV would use the SDUI. Yes it was slow originally, but the speeds are acceptable at this point. It's kind of like buying a convertible and never putting the top down.


 With the slowness of the HDUI it's like buying a fancy convertible and getting the performance of a VW Bug. TiVo could do some things to improve the HDUI for people like me such as an option to hide the Discovery Bar completely and option to remove any dependence on internet connectivity for the UI. I'm just glad we have a choice of UI and to each his own. If there's a new hardware platform with only UI similar to the current implementation I would choose not to buy it.
In any case going on about this is pointless. Needless to say there are strong points of view supporting both HDUI & SDUI and TiVo would be wise to keep both around for the current platform. In fact a huge chunk of the current UI still uses SDUI code so there's no way it could be pulled out anyway so I'm not worried about that for series 4 platform.


----------



## rainwater

moyekj said:


> In any case going on about this is pointless. Needless to say there are strong points of view supporting both HDUI & SDUI and TiVo would be wise to keep both around for the current platform. In fact a huge chunk of the current UI still uses SDUI code so there's no way it could be pulled out anyway so I'm not worried about that for series 4 platform.


Next year is suppose to include an update to the HDUI to convert it to all HD. Once, that happens, I think SDUI is dead (at least as far as development). They may keep it for the Premiere platform but the next gen would make no sense to keep two UIs around. The only reason it is here now is because they still don't have a HDUI for the entire interface.


----------



## sbiller

rainwater said:


> Next year is suppose to include an update to the HDUI to convert it to all HD. Once, that happens, I think SDUI is dead (at least as far as development). They may keep it for the Premiere platform but the next gen would make no sense to keep two UIs around. The only reason it is here now is because they still don't have a HDUI for the entire interface.


Don't they need to maintain the SDUI for non-HD televisions? I think we are somewhere in the 70-80% range for HDTV penetration in the US. I do believe the SDUI is essentially dead for new feature development.


----------



## aaronwt

Why can't the HDUI run on an SD TV? I know it looks fine on my low resolution cell phone when viewing the HDUI through my Hava remote viewer.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> Why can't the HDUI run on an SD TV? I know it looks fine on my low resolution cell phone when viewing the HDUI through my Hava remote viewer.


Good point. For some reason I was equating HDUI as requiring at least a 720p capable set. If it runs fine at SD resolutions than the question is irrelevant.


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> Don't they need to maintain the SDUI for non-HD televisions? I think we are somewhere in the 70-80% range for HDTV penetration in the US. I do believe the SDUI is essentially dead for new feature development.


My guess is that the few people still using SD TVs aren't going to go out and buy a DVR anyway.

Most people with SD TVs, probably have at least one HDTV in their house, that or they're waiting for the TV to die before upgrading. Eventually though there won't be any SD TVs left as I don't think they're sold anymore.


----------



## morac

sbiller said:


> Good point. For some reason I was equating HDUI as requiring at least a 720p capable set. If it runs fine at SD resolutions than the question is irrelevant.


The HDUI actually does run fine on SD TVs. The limitation is actually that the TiVo software won't allow using the HD UI unless the user checks off the 720p or 1080i resolution and switches the aspect to 16x9. That will still work with SD TVs, but since the TiVo thinks the TV IS 16x9, the video is squashed and the zoom button doesn't fix that.


----------



## rainwater

sbiller said:


> Don't they need to maintain the SDUI for non-HD televisions? I think we are somewhere in the 70-80% range for HDTV penetration in the US. I do believe the SDUI is essentially dead for new feature development.


Will the next-gen TiVo even contain analog outputs? I wouldn't be surprised to see those dropped as well.


----------



## caddyroger

morac said:


> 8 years here and I also can't see why anyone with a HDTV would use the SDUI. Yes it was slow originally, but the speeds are acceptable at this point. It's kind of like buying a convertible and never putting the top down.


What do you do the top will not go doing. That what the HDUI is for me the top will not go down so I have to keep up even with buying a convertible.


----------



## davezatz

rainwater said:


> Very few people run the SDUI. I would not be surprised if TiVo kills it off next year.


But where would that leave the new DirecTV TiVo? 



rainwater said:


> The next gen system will most definitely not have a SDUI.


What year are you expecting a next gen system? I can see in place upgrades to components and expanding the ecosystem (Preview) but don't imagine a full-on Premiere successor in 2012. Given TiVo's slow dev cycle and investment by MSOs like Charter, I think they'll be leaning on the core platform for some time.


----------



## rainwater

davezatz said:


> What year are you expecting a next gen system? I can see in place upgrades to components and expanding the ecosystem (Preview) but don't imagine a full-on Premiere successor in 2012. Given TiVo's slow dev cycle and investment by MSOs like Charter, I think they'll be leaning on the core platform for some time.


I'm guessing 2013. With the deployment of the Elite/Q to cable companies, they have no need for new hardware for quite some time other than tweaks to the Premiere platform. I do think the next gen hardware will finally show off the HDUI in the way most people envisioned it when they announced it (fast, fully integrated, with proper apps to support it).


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Will the next-gen TiVo even contain analog outputs? I wouldn't be surprised to see those dropped as well.


Probably. They will not be on BD players starting in January 2013 and they can already limit BD players to 540P on analog outputs. It's just an added expense for devices. Fewer and fewer devices will have analog outputs. Although personally I wish devices would have dropped analog outputs years ago.


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> I think the days of people using the SDUI are numbered... with that said I hope they've fixed that bug. I've been using the HDUI on both my Premiere and Elite and find the performance acceptable with A LOT of room for improvement.


* Many people don't want the "ad's" all over their screen
* Many people can't stand how slow the HDUI is respond and scroll
* Many people hate how the HDUI is organized and works

I, for one, have no intention of using the HDUI until at least two of the three above are no longer an issue. Besides, like a lot of long-term TiVo users, I am far more interested in function over "pretty". I don't care that the SDUI is ugly and has less features... I just want to get to my stuff, watch my stuff, and delete my stuff QUICKLY and easily.

I have a feeling I will be using the SDUI for a long, long time...


----------



## crxssi

innocentfreak said:


> You wouldn't have really noticed much of an improvement over the Elite since it launched with 14.9 which already had the 2nd core enabled.


One probably wouldn't notice much improvement over the non-Elite Premiere either, since the major issues are with the DESIGN of the HDUI. Adding additional cores cannot solve basic bad code design decisions stuck on top of a presumably single-threaded Flash.


----------



## rainwater

crxssi said:


> * Many people don't want the "ad's" all over their screen
> * Many people can't stand how slow the HDUI is respond and scroll
> * Many people hate how the HDUI is organized and works
> 
> I, for one, have no intention of using the HDUI until at least two of the three above are no longer an issue. Besides, like a lot of long-term TiVo users, I am far more interested in function over "pretty". I don't care that the SDUI is ugly and has less features... I just want to get to my stuff, watch my stuff, and delete my stuff QUICKLY and easily.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be using the SDUI for a long, long time...


If TiVo could drop the SDUI today they probably would. Maintaining two UIs on the same system is not good for customers or the company's image. However, the failure to fully implement the HDUI is why the SDUI still exists today. Supporting two UIs makes no sense in the long run.


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> * Many people don't want the "ad's" all over their screen
> * Many people can't stand how slow the HDUI is respond and scroll
> * Many people hate how the HDUI is organized and works
> 
> I, for one, have no intention of using the HDUI until at least two of the three above are no longer an issue. Besides, like a lot of long-term TiVo users, I am far more interested in function over "pretty". I don't care that the SDUI is ugly and has less features... I just want to get to my stuff, watch my stuff, and delete my stuff QUICKLY and easily.
> 
> I have a feeling I will be using the SDUI for a long, long time...


+1 There are a few passionate HDUI users but I totally agree with you it's recording I want to see not the UI, what gets me to what i want to watch the fastest wins, and now it the SDUI.


----------



## morac

lessd said:


> +1 There are a few passionate HDUI users but I totally agree with you it's recording I want to see not the UI, what gets me to what i want to watch the fastest wins, and now it the SDUI.


Actually for getting to playing a show fastest, the iPad app wins hands down.


----------



## lessd

morac said:


> Actually for getting to playing a show fastest, the iPad app wins hands down.


Yes, but I don't have a iPad.


----------



## crxssi

morac said:


> Actually for getting to playing a show fastest, the iPad app wins hands down.


It isn't any faster than the Android TiVo Commander...



lessd said:


> Yes, but I don't have a iPad.


https://market.android.com/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander


----------



## crxssi

rainwater said:


> If TiVo could drop the SDUI today they probably would. Maintaining two UIs on the same system is not good for customers or the company's image. However, the failure to fully implement the HDUI is why the SDUI still exists today. Supporting two UIs makes no sense in the long run.


I agree that it would be better if there was just one excellent UI instead of one old, ugly, less functional one and one annoying, slow, freaky one.


----------



## brentil

I think moving forward now with the 2nd core issues resolved development of core resources can start focusing on better threading and concurrency, better precaching of web resources for example would greatly reduce the perceived load time of the HDUI, and hopefully newer versions of the Flash core runtime to enable better threading.


----------



## smbaker

rainwater said:


> I'm guessing 2013. With the deployment of the Elite/Q to cable companies, they have no need for new hardware for quite some time other than tweaks to the Premiere platform. I do think the next gen hardware will finally show off the HDUI in the way most people envisioned it when they announced it (fast, fully integrated, with proper apps to support it).


I don't even think the _Premiere_ will be ready for release by 2013.


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> I agree that it would be better if there was just one excellent UI instead of one old, ugly, less functional one and one annoying, slow, freaky one.


Have you watched the VMED 15.2 video? Would that HDUI be acceptable to you?


----------



## atmuscarella

crxssi said:


> I agree that it would be better if there was just one excellent UI instead of one old, ugly, less functional one and one annoying, slow, freaky one.


Well beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.

When it comes to UIs I would take a well designed text based one over a flashy graphical based one any day. Whatever TiVo does with their UI they are never going to make everyone happy. Both of the UIs work acceptably on my Premiere but both could certainly be improved.


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Have you watched the VMED 15.2 video? Would that HDUI be acceptable to you?


Yes, I did watch it. Unfortunately, without having the remote control in my hand and using it, I can't be certain. It does look like a big improvement. It *might* be fast enough to sway me. I would CERTAINLY try it and give it a fair amount of time to see if I could adjust.

However, it still has things popping up well after looking at other things, showing it is still trying to get things live from the net rather than being cached or waiting for the user to ask for such information. And of course, the ad banner thing is still there. Both are extremely annoying to me. But I am also someone who can't STAND trying to read a website while ANYTHING is moving or changing on the screen...


----------



## smbaker

At this point the best thing they could do is delete everything related to the HDUI, and re-render the existing SDUI with a higher resolution font and new higher resolution background graphics. Stick the pip preview window up in the corner, and call it done. Maybe the three years of failed programming that led to the current HDUI could be some kind of tax write-off.


----------



## jbell73

It's still a TiVo...

Reboots after Virgin Media 15.2 rollout

don't get me wrong, I love my TiVo... but can't they just make it stable? It's an appliance and should be rock solid. No reboots necessary.


----------



## aaronwt

smbaker said:


> At this point the best thing they could do is delete everything related to the HDUI, and re-render the existing SDUI with a higher resolution font and new higher resolution background graphics. Stick the pip preview window up in the corner, and call it done. Maybe the three years of failed programming that led to the current HDUI could be some kind of tax write-off.


In my use that would be the worst thing they could do. I can't stand using the SDUI anymore. I hate using my Girlfriends S3 boxes because I like the HDUI so much better than the SDUI. I especially like getting info about TV shows, like the episode list actors etc.
And I've discovered several shows from the discovery bar that I would have otherwise not run into.


----------



## ltxi

moyekj said:


> Why do you say that? Last time there was a TCF poll on this close to 50% of Premiere users were still using SDUI. Personally I have no tolerance at all for HDUI and no plans to use it even if speed improves by 2x.


x2.....to me, it's just useless, annoying flash. Haven't enabled it ever since TiVo began displaying actually useful disc usage data in settings.


----------



## megazone

I have a TiVo Premiere Elite review unit and I'm using the HDUI - so far I like it. There are some quirks that I may get used to, and some changes I'm not sure I like, but overall I like the look at feel far better than the SDUI. And I haven't had any performance issues. I am coming from the S3, which is side by side with the Elite, and the Elite is generally much faster even with the HDUI.

I expect the HDUI to be the future for TiVo. The SDUI may go away completely, but I wouldn't be surprised to see new features and apps added to only the HDUI.


----------



## aaronwt

megazone said:


> I have a TiVo Premiere Elite review unit and I'm using the HDUI - so far I like it. There are some quirks that I may get used to, and some changes I'm not sure I like, but overall I like the look at feel far better than the SDUI. And I haven't had any performance issues. I am coming from the S3, which is side by side with the Elite, and the Elite is generally much faster even with the HDUI.
> 
> I expect the HDUI to be the future for TiVo. The SDUI may go away completely, but I wouldn't be surprised to see new features and apps added to only the HDUI.


I couldn't imagine using anything but the HDUI any more. I spent 15 minutes yesterday looking at actors and other infor from a movie I was watching. You can't do that with the SDUI. And the whole time I'm doing it the movie was still playing in the upper right corner. That is one of the things I really like about the HDUI.

The thing I don't like about it is that it still reverts back to the SDUI for some of the menus. It would be nice to be able to access all of the menus and still have the show playing in the upper right corner. And ironically, when I got the Premiere, that was one of the features that I didn't really care about, that I thought I wouldn't use. But instead I have really like having


----------



## Joe01880

crxssi said:


> It isn't any faster than the Android TiVo Commander...
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.arantius.tivocommander


Thats a nice app..thanks for the tip!!

The HDUI's run very fast using this app, why? because its using the connection from ethernet for control? Does the TiVo slide work the HDUI that fast, its wired to the Premiere too right?


----------



## crxssi

Joe01880 said:


> Thats a nice app..thanks for the tip!!
> 
> The HDUI's run very fast using this app, why? because its using the connection from ethernet for control? Does the TiVo slide work the HDUI that fast, its wired to the Premiere too right?


The Android app is doing its own drawing and interface, so it's UI (user interface) has nothing to do with the TiVo Premiere. It gets the information from queries to/from the Premiere. The Premiere's basic database engine and network are not slow, even though the Premiere's HDUI *is* slow due to poor design.

If you are talking about the remote control- yes, the TiVo Slide remote is just as fast as the Android app. It is much faster than the IR (Infrared) remotes, because it is bluetooth/usb connected. IR takes time to spit out the codes and read them reliably. It is not changing the speed of the HDUI or SDUI, it just is able to shave a fraction of a second of response time off for each button you press.

I *highly* recommend the Slide remote, it is a great product.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> If TiVo could drop the SDUI today they probably would. Maintaining two UIs on the same system is not good for customers or the company's image. However, the failure to fully implement the HDUI is why the SDUI still exists today. Supporting two UIs makes no sense in the long run.


No it does make sense. Do you think it would make sense to tell all of the sub that can not use or do not like the HDUI to take a hike. The have lost OTA subs. Tivo would lose the subs. As long as they are SDUI they still might buy a Tivo. I bought a Elite for the 4 tuners not for the HDUI. I knew the HDUI was garbage. If the Elite was only HDUI only I would not have bought the Elite.
Maybe in 10 years the HDUI will be fast enough and stable.


----------



## whompus60

I was thinking of getting a couple of the slide remotes myself. Has anyone found them at a better deal then $40. I found them for $39.99 at tiger direct.


----------



## rainwater

caddyroger said:


> No it does make sense. Do you think it would make sense to tell all of the sub that can not use or do not like the HDUI to take a hike. The have lost OTA subs. Tivo would lose the subs. As long as they are SDUI they still might buy a Tivo. I bought a Elite for the 4 tuners not for the HDUI. I knew the HDUI was garbage. If the Elite was only HDUI only I would not have bought the Elite.
> Maybe in 10 years the HDUI will be fast enough and stable.


Well, the SDUI is going away. Having no UI consistency because of two UIs is not TiVo's long term goal. TiVo would not lose any measurable subs by killing the SD UI. The stand alone market is already dead anyways. People getting a TiVo from a MSO will not choose it based on having the option of two UIs.


----------



## danjw1

rainwater said:


> Well, the SDUI is going away. Having no UI consistency because of two UIs is not TiVo's long term goal. TiVo would not lose any measurable subs by killing the SD UI. The stand alone market is already dead anyways. People getting a TiVo from a MSO will not choose it based on having the option of two UIs.


Will the HD UI work on the composite out? If not, they are stuck with it, for the Premieres.


----------



## lillevig

danjw1 said:


> Will the HD UI work on the composite out? If not, they are stuck with it, for the Premieres.


Premiere HD channels and thus the HDUI work on composite and component outputs.


----------



## innocentfreak

whompus60 said:


> I was thinking of getting a couple of the slide remotes myself. Has anyone found them at a better deal then $40. I found them for $39.99 at tiger direct.


No I think $39.99 is about the best you will find.

Also another vote here for the Slide. I occasionally use the regular Glo remote and it is noticable how much more responsive the TiVo is with the Slide.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> Well, the SDUI is going away. Having no UI consistency because of two UIs is not TiVo's long term goal. TiVo would not lose any measurable subs by killing the SD UI. The stand alone market is already dead anyways. People getting a TiVo from a MSO will not choose it based on having the option of two UIs.


I did try out a Centon 4 tuner card but it was to jerky for me. I have bought newer motherboard with a better graphics. I am just using the programs that i downloaded from the Elite. The programs are playing just as good as the Elite. I am going to install the centon card and do some recording of football and shows. If they play good I'll cancel my subscription to tivo. There no sense of me paying for a subscription for some thing that does not work as advertised. Hell I'll might take the hard drive out and take sledge hammer to the Elite I'll send it to tivo with a letter stating the HDUI does work in tivos.


----------



## magnus

megazone said:


> I expect the HDUI to be the future for TiVo. The SDUI may go away completely, but I wouldn't be surprised to see new features and apps added to only the HDUI.


That's where I think they are headed too.


----------



## crxssi

magnus said:


> That's where I think they are headed too.


All of this is speculation, so I will add my speculation also: I think they will probably abandon the SDUI on the *next* version of the TiVo- Series 5. Maybe with hardware four times as fast and years worth of design changes and tweaks, they can get the HDUI right. Perhaps they will take a clue and let users turn off things that annoy them, like the "discovery bar", and then nobody will care about the SDUI anymore. But don't expect any of that on the Series 4.

On series 4, the SDUI is likely to stay around as long as the platform is still supported.... mirroring the Series 1, 2, and 3. New features will added to the HDUI and not the SDUI. There is no logic in removing something that would alienate a significant number of users. The interface is tried-and-true, dates back forever, and requires little in the realm of "support". As boxes die and/or the HDUI improves, fewer customers will use it or even know about it, and it will just fade further and further into the background.

For now, if I were forced to use the HDUI on a Series 4 because they removed the SDUI, I would leave TiVo completely, after 12+ years with them. I might be in a small minority, but I would certainly not be alone.


----------



## caddyroger

crxssi said:


> All of this is speculation, so I will add my speculation also: I think they will probably abandon the SDUI on the *next* version of the TiVo- Series 5. Maybe with hardware four times as fast and years worth of design changes and tweaks, they can get the HDUI right. Perhaps they will take a clue and let users turn off things that annoy them, like the "discovery bar", and then nobody will care about the SDUI anymore. But don't expect any of that on the Series 4.
> 
> On series 4, the SDUI is likely to stay around as long as the platform is still supported.... mirroring the Series 1, 2, and 3. New features will added to the HDUI and not the SDUI. There is no logic in removing something that would alienate a significant number of users. The interface is tried-and-true, dates back forever, and requires little in the realm of "support". As boxes die and/or the HDUI improves, fewer customers will use it or even know about it, and it will just fade further and further into the background.
> 
> For now, if I were forced to use the HDUI on a Series 4 because they removed the SDUI, I would leave TiVo completely, after 12+ years with them. I might be in a small minority, but I would certainly not be alone.


NO you will not be alone there probably thousands of other subscribers canceling or not buying any new Tivo's. This would stop new Subscribers also. They will go back to the cable companies dvr, Moxe or media center dvr. Right I am tying out my Centon card again. I have new better equipment then when I first tried it out. If it plays ok I'll cancel my subscription to tivo. The only reason I got the Elite was because it has 4 tuners. It is also able to transfer programs to my pc. The Centon does all this with no cost. If I cancel I will tell Tivo I am canceling because of the HDUI being to slow.


----------



## shadowfrom88

rainwater said:


> I'm sure 14.9 has the hooks already and as most of TiVo Search is server based, I don't see why they would hold off release for Hulu Plus. 14.9 is done considering they are rolling it out on RCN.


I've had hulu plus integration for several weeks now and I'm still on 14.c


----------



## vectorcatch

shadowfrom88 said:


> I've had hulu plus integration for several weeks now and I'm still on 14.c


Hulu plus integrated with search? As in you can use TiVo search and see that the show is available from multiple sources such as Netflix, amazon and Hulu, all at the same time?

I am not talking about the search built in to the Hulu plus app.


----------



## smbaker

crxssi said:


> All of this is speculation, so I will add my speculation also: I think they will probably abandon the SDUI on the *next* version of the TiVo- Series 5.


If we're speculating, I'm going to speculate that there isn't going to be a consumer series 5. Tivo is going to go exclusively into the business of manufacturing software for the cable companies. Either that or they'll simply implode due to quality control and maintenance issues (the inability to deliver timely, functional, and meaningful software updates).

Maybe we will see some cast-off cable company products re-branded as a series 5, or maybe we won't. Whatever the "S5" is, it won't be designed for us, the consumers. It'll be designed for Tivo's partners.

The "one box" has failed miserably in comparison to most competitors such as the Roku, or even your garden variety blu-ray player, so I don't see Tivo continuing to survive as a provider for streaming content. It's a shame, they picked a reasonable strategy, but failed to execute it.


----------



## rainwater

smbaker said:


> If we're speculating, I'm going to speculate that there isn't going to be a consumer series 5. Tivo is going to go exclusively into the business of manufacturing software for the cable companies.


They tried that with Comcast and failed. Turns out if you don't control the whole process, you end up trying put software on hardware that is a piece of crap and doesn't work in the end. No way TiVo will try that again. The current direction seems to be working quite well.


----------



## caddyroger

rainwater said:


> They tried that with Comcast and failed. Turns out if you don't control the whole process, you end up trying put software on hardware that is a piece of crap and doesn't work in the end. No way TiVo will try that again. The current direction seems to be working quite well.


The one that they tried with Comcast was not Tivo boxes. The new ones will be built by tivo. It could be Comcast RCN Charter that will have their names on not Comcast. It possible that they will not be sold to the public because their no money in it for them.


----------



## innocentfreak

smbaker said:


> If we're speculating, I'm going to speculate that there isn't going to be a consumer series 5. Tivo is going to go exclusively into the business of manufacturing software for the cable companies. Either that or they'll simply implode due to quality control and maintenance issues (the inability to deliver timely, functional, and meaningful software updates).
> 
> Maybe we will see some cast-off cable company products re-branded as a series 5, or maybe we won't. Whatever the "S5" is, it won't be designed for us, the consumers. It'll be designed for Tivo's partners.


I don't see a series 5 until another year or so. By then hopefully we will be into Allvid or close to it. This could very well change the landscape enough to work more in TiVo's favor. Of course the competition will greatly increase then also since any hardware or even software company could enter the market.


----------



## smbaker

innocentfreak said:


> I don't see a series 5 until another year or so. By then hopefully we will be into Allvid or close to it.


Even if we do have allvid, how long will it take to be rolled out? We're only now getting to the point where cablecards are widely available and/or can be installed by customers. In order for Tivo to capitalize on the technology in a new series platform, that technology needs to be deployed and widespread.

My gut feeling is that Allvid deployment will occur just a bit too late.



rainwater said:


> The current direction seems to be working quite well.


It's working well from _our_ point of view. It may not be an optimal solution from the cableco's point of view. I suspect they'd rather much more direct control over the hardware and even the software. There's certainly multiple places where you could draw the line, where Tivo could dictate the hardware requirements and a cableco could have a box designed to meet those specifications (alternatively, as caddyroger says, Tivo can serve as a manufacturer for the cablecos). The point being that we're talking a box that's designed for cablecos, not for direct market to consumers.


----------



## tomm1079

We wont see series 5 for a long time. I am guessing 2-3 years. You really think the MSO's are going to want an outdated product? Right now the Premiere/Elite hardware is good enough to do alot they just need to do it. 

Now that they have OnDemand working with most of the MSO's this makes sense. Why make another box when the current combo works.


----------



## innocentfreak

smbaker said:


> Even if we do have allvid, how long will it take to be rolled out? We're only now getting to the point where cablecards are widely available and/or can be installed by customers. In order for Tivo to capitalize on the technology in a new series platform, that technology needs to be deployed and widespread.
> 
> My gut feeling is that Allvid deployment will occur just a bit too late.


The one advantage with Allvid is the technology for the most part is already available. It is just a matter of working out the details. They also have planned a transitional period of up to one year if I remember correctly. The Series 5 could still include CableCARD support but have the necessary software to support Allvid.

I think the finalization process will take longer than the rollout. Technically you could almost do an early version of Allvid today with CableCARDs. You have a powered box that supports say up to 4 PCI-E cards. It also includes flash memory or storage of some sort to store the necessary software. You simply install up to 4 Ceton InfiniTV 4 cards to support up to 16 tuners. You just need the CE devices to be able to accept tuner assignment or tuner lease. This decision along with how many tuners a device supports of course would be up to the CE device.

You could almost view Media Center as a version of Allvid. You can have a central box with all the equipment to tune channels and you have the ability to either view those tuners remotely or assign them to dedicated machines.


----------



## I WANT MORE

And all of this has what to do with 14.9a?


----------



## aaronwt

caddyroger said:


> I did try out a Centon 4 tuner card but it was to jerky for me. I have bought newer motherboard with a better graphics. I am just using the programs that i downloaded from the Elite. The programs are playing just as good as the Elite. I am going to install the centon card and do some recording of football and shows. If they play good I'll cancel my subscription to tivo. There no sense of me paying for a subscription for some thing that does not work as advertised. Hell I'll might take the hard drive out and take sledge hammer to the Elite I'll send it to tivo with a letter stating the HDUI does work in tivos.


HD content is not GPU or CPU intensive. I've had no issue in the past running multiple USB tuners with the built in motherboard graphics, which is crap for gaming but for HD content should have no issue. Plus any modern motherboard GPU should run circles around what I used years ago


----------



## aaronwt

smbaker said:


> If we're speculating, I'm going to speculate that there isn't going to be a consumer series 5. Tivo is going to go exclusively into the business of manufacturing software for the cable companies. Either that or they'll simply implode due to quality control and maintenance issues (the inability to deliver timely, functional, and meaningful software updates).
> 
> Maybe we will see some cast-off cable company products re-branded as a series 5, or maybe we won't. Whatever the "S5" is, it won't be designed for us, the consumers. It'll be designed for Tivo's partners.
> 
> The "one box" has failed miserably in comparison to most competitors such as the Roku, or even your garden variety blu-ray player, so I don't see Tivo continuing to survive as a provider for streaming content. It's a shame, they picked a reasonable strategy, but failed to execute it.


The speculation by TiVo is that they will have over 5 million subscribers in the US at the end of 2014 and over 2.5 million in the UK. With the vast majority coming from MSOs.


----------



## I WANT MORE

whompus60 said:


> I was thinking of getting a couple of the slide remotes myself. Has anyone found them at a better deal then $40. I found them for $39.99 at tiger direct.


$36.11 @ Electronics Expo.


----------



## tomm1079

I WANT MORE said:


> And all of this has what to do with 14.9a?


14.9a does not exist so i guess in the end it does not matter


----------



## brentil

I want 14.9 too.  I keep hitting the gimme update please please please button but nothing so far.


----------



## aaronwt

I WANT MORE said:


> $36.11 @ Electronics Expo.


With shipping that is more than Amazon which has free shipping. I just ordered a second one from Amazon. Once you get used to the BT remote it's hard to use the larger TiVo remotes.


----------



## whompus60

I don't think I will be getting used to it. I use jp1 remotes all over my house. I did however order 3 of them for gifts, with my code emailed to me from amazon the 3 cost $95.99. So right at $32 each.


----------



## aaronwt

whompus60 said:


> I don't think I will be getting used to it. I use jp1 remotes all over my house. I did however order 3 of them for gifts, with my code emailed to me from amazon the 3 cost $95.99. So right at $32 each.


An Amazon code?


----------



## whompus60

Yeah... Well not really an Amazon code. Was a gift code from another purchase I made through them. 

Oh yeah while we on the subject of amazon code's, if any of you are still in school and have .edu email address, I think they are still offering a free prime for a year. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## brentil

Blah, @TiVoDesign answered this in reply to the 14.9 rollout...



> @compnurd Yes, it could be a couple of more weeks before it is fully rolled out.


I was really hoping to get it today as I still don't have it yet to do my benchmarks against.


----------



## mrsean

I wonder if they're secretly working on 14.9.3. After all, there were some bugs aka "new features" reported with 14.9.2.


----------



## rainwater

mrsean said:


> I wonder if they're secretly working on 14.9.3. After all, there were some bugs aka "new features" reported with 14.9.2.


It's either that or the holidays have messed up the schedule. TiVo doesn't usually do big updates around the holidays. I hope they stopped the rollout to tweak some of the issues but we will see.


----------



## smbaker

mrsean said:


> I wonder if they're secretly working on 14.9.3. After all, there were some bugs aka "new features" reported with 14.9.2.


That's my guess. I don't see any other valid reason for continuing to hold it off other than to fix bugs; the holiday has passed. Of course, others tell me this kind of wait is not unprecedented.


----------



## brentil

I don't think they're holding off, I just think it's a slow roll to all users. Any updates would require a new version # to then push out to those who have all already gotten the one.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

caddyroger said:


> NO you will not be alone there probably thousands of other subscribers canceling or not buying any new Tivo's. This would stop new Subscribers also. *They will go back to the cable companies *dvr, Moxe or media center dvr. Right I am tying out my Centon card again. I have new better equipment then when I first tried it out. If it plays ok I'll cancel my subscription to tivo. The only reason I got the Elite was because it has 4 tuners. It is also able to transfer programs to my pc. The Centon does all this with no cost. If I cancel I will tell Tivo I am canceling because of the HDUI being to slow.


that WAS nearly what I did...

go back to the cables DVR... because I was forced to continue to pay the monthly fee for a Tivo that died last week, bought a replacement this psast thursday an Tivo said I HAD to either opt out an pay the remainng monthly fee for that dvr or pay the entire amount...

I think this is entirely uncalled for since the Tivo dying was the culprit an nothing on my end


----------



## crxssi

Dr_Diablo said:


> I was forced to continue to pay the monthly fee for a Tivo that died last week, bought a replacement this psast thursday an Tivo said I HAD to either opt out an pay the remainng monthly fee for that dvr or pay the entire amount...
> 
> I think this is entirely uncalled for since the Tivo dying was the culprit an nothing on my end


It sounds like you bought a subsidized TiVo, which was no different than how cell phones are typically "purchased" in the USA. It doesn't matter if the unit dies or not, you still have to finish paying it off, just like a car loan.

I think such arrangements are stupid, anti-competitive, and anti-consumer. But they are not unusual, not illegal, and you should have known what you were signing up for...


----------



## morac

crxssi said:


> It sounds like you bought a subsidized TiVo, which was no different than how cell phones are typically "purchased" in the USA. It doesn't matter if the unit dies or not, you still have to finish paying it off, just like a car loan.
> 
> I think such arrangements are stupid, anti-competitive, and anti-consumer. But they are not unusual, not illegal, and you should have known what you were signing up for...


TiVo also sells an extended warrantee that's the same length as the contract. With that the TiVo would be repaired or replaced for no or little cost.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dr_Diablo said:


> that WAS nearly what I did...
> 
> go back to the cables DVR... because I was forced to continue to pay the monthly fee for a Tivo that died last week, bought a replacement this psast thursday an Tivo said I HAD to either opt out an pay the remainng monthly fee for that dvr or pay the entire amount...
> 
> I think this is entirely uncalled for since the Tivo dying was the culprit an nothing on my end





crxssi said:


> It sounds like you bought a subsidized TiVo, which was no different than how cell phones are typically "purchased" in the USA. It doesn't matter if the unit dies or not, you still have to finish paying it off, just like a car loan.
> 
> I think such arrangements are stupid, anti-competitive, and anti-consumer. But they are not unusual, not illegal, and you should have known what you were signing up for...


If someone buys a new or factory reconditioned TiVo the warranty is good for the full 1 year period. If the unit becomes defective it will result in a $49 cost for a replacement unit after the first 90 days (the replacement unit is free for the first 90 days). While we may feel the cost for a replacement unit should be free for the whole year, $49 is not really outrageous.

If someone buys a used TiVo and isn't subbing it into an existing plan (which avoids any further commitment) they are taking a high risk. Frankly the only way I would purchase a used TiVo is if it had lifetime.


----------



## Dan203

Well I got 14.9 today and it screwed up the main TiVo screen in the SD UI. Now when I go to the main TiVo screen I get this low res screen which looks like what you see when you set your TV type to 4:3 SD. The Now Playing and other screens have the background I expect, but the main screen looks like crap. This seems like such a stupid thing to mess up. No one in the beta ran into this?

Seriously I hate when they release new software that does nothing to benefit me but screws up something I do use. Last update screwed up the audio in SD recordings, and this one doesn't fix it, and now the UI looks like crap in the latest release. :down: :down: :down:

Dan


----------



## lessd

Dan203 said:


> Well I got 14.9 today and it screwed up the main TiVo screen in the SD UI. Now when I go to the main TiVo screen I get this low res screen which looks like what you see when you set your TV type to 4:3 SD. The Now Playing and other screens have the background I expect, but the main screen looks like crap. This seems like such a stupid thing to mess up. No one in the beta ran into this?
> 
> Seriously I hate when they release new software that does nothing to benefit me but screws up something I do use. Last update screwed up the audio in SD recordings, and this one doesn't fix it, and now the UI looks like crap in the latest release. :down: :down: :down:
> 
> Dan


I had 14.9.2 for a few weeks (on one of my TPs) now and not run into any problem you just listed. (I use the SDUI)


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> Well I got 14.9 today and it screwed up the main TiVo screen in the SD UI. Now when I go to the main TiVo screen I get this low res screen which looks like what you see when you set your TV type to 4:3 SD. The Now Playing and other screens have the background I expect, but the main screen looks like crap. This seems like such a stupid thing to mess up. No one in the beta ran into this?
> 
> Seriously I hate when they release new software that does nothing to benefit me but screws up something I do use. Last update screwed up the audio in SD recordings, and this one doesn't fix it, and now the UI looks like crap in the latest release. :down: :down: :down:
> 
> Dan


 Are you using "Native" output setting on your TiVo or a fixed resolution output?


----------



## Dan203

Fixed to 720. My TV is slow to switch between resolutions so the Native option is slow. However I tried every combination of resolution and TV setting they offer and the TiVo home screen, the red one, is still obviously a low res 4:3 background stretched to fill the screen. The green one for Now Playing and the blue one for settings are both obviously HD quality like they are suppose to be.

I can take a video and post it on Youtube if anyone really wants to see what I'm talking about.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

Maybe TiVo is intentionally trying to make SDUI screens not used in HDUI look worse as an incentive to get us SDUI users to switch to HDUI and be exposed to more revenue-generating Ads in the Discovery Bar.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Maybe TiVo is intentionally trying to make SDUI screens not used in HDUI look worse as an incentive to get us SDUI users to switch to HDUI and be exposed to more revenue-generating Ads in the Discovery Bar.


I know you are kinda jesting, but:

1) He is the only 14.9 user that has reported that problem (thus far), so it might be isolated to his setup for some reason. Especially if he is using any type of switching device that is not a direct HDMI connection

2) There are already ads in the SDUI interface. Not sure if they are as effective, though. Personally, I think it is slippery slope and dangerous path for TiVo to take when it comes to forcing Ad's on a paid service, especially for customers who had none or fewer before.

3) TiVo has made a lot of screwups, but I don't think they would go THAT far, especially since the HDUI is far from complete, stable, or acceptable (to many people) in terms of performance. Such a move would be extremely hostile.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> I know you are kinda jesting, but:
> 
> 1) He is the only 14.9 user that has reported that problem (thus far), so it might be isolated to his setup for some reason. Especially if he is using any type of switching device that is not a direct HDMI connection


* There hasn't been a wide rollout of 14.9 yet
* Probably a small subset of users who may have received 14.9 use the SDUI (remember that screen is SDUI screen, not HDUI)
* Even if someone else did get the software, does use the SDUI and did notice the issue, he/she may not post here or even be aware this forum exists.
I think you get my point. Besides, this is Dan203 posting - a well respected member of this forum that also works for VideoRedo, so I take his word for it even without further confirmation from anyone.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Besides, this is Dan203 posting - a well respected member of this forum that also works for VideoRedo, so I take his word for it even without further confirmation from anyone.


I don't doubt his experience, at all. But we don't have enough information yet to know if it is isolated or not. One thing is for sure, we will know when it starts moving out en-mass.


----------



## Dan203

Well it's definitely not my resolution settings, or any other setting I can find. I tried every combination I can think of and the TiVo central screen is still SD while the rest of the menus remain in HD. I've posted a quick video from my phone on YouTube if anyone wants to see what I'm talking about...

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfpYKwl0xjY[/media]

The video isn't very good quality, but you can see when I switch to TiVo Central from any other screen the TiVo guy gets fatter. That's because it's taking an SD background and stretching it to fit my 16:9 screen. It also looks significantly fuzzier then the other screens.

I can actually make the rest of the screens have the same low quality, SD, look if I set the TV type to 4:3, but switching the option on and off doesn't seem to fix that TiVo Central screen.

Dan


----------



## crxssi

Dan203 said:


> Well it's definitely not my resolution settings, or any other setting I can find. I tried every combination I can think of and the TiVo central screen is still SD while the rest of the menus remain in HD. I've posted a quick video from my phone on YouTube if anyone wants to see what I'm talking about...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfpYKwl0xjY[/media]
> 
> The video isn't very good quality, but you can see when I switch to TiVo Central from any other screen the TiVo guy gets fatter. That's because it's taking an SD background and stretching it to fit my 16:9 screen. It also looks significantly fuzzier then the other screens.
> 
> I can actually make the rest of the screens have the same low quality, SD, look if I set the TV type to 4:3, but switching the option on and off doesn't seem to fix that TiVo Central screen.
> 
> Dan


That is fascinating! It is good that you typed a description, because I watched the video first, focusing on the menus and fonts and such and saw no difference. But then I watched the background after reading your description, and it is absolutely stretching. It looks very much like a bug to me. I did compare to my 14.8 Premiere just to make sure it wasn't doing that now (I am sure I would notice, like you did) and it is not doing it. I am VERY curious if this is happening to other people with 14.9.2 and even the really new 14.9.2.2.


----------



## moyekj

In the grand scheme of things if that's the only issue with SDUI that creeps in for this release I will be ecstatic, especially if the "Does not respond to remote control" issue is actually fixed.

However I think someone reported already even in 14.9.2.2 that Play from remote plays from beginning instead of resuming in SDUI (but works OK in HDUI) so that's already an SDUI bug I don't like.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> In the grand scheme of things if that's the only issue with SDUI that creeps in for this release I will be ecstatic, especially if the "Does not respond to remote control" issue is actually fixed.
> 
> However I think someone reported already even in 14.9.2.2 that Play from remote plays from beginning instead of resuming in SDUI (but works OK in HDUI) so that's already an SDUI bug I don't like.


Don't forget that supposedly they also ruined the delete function in the SDUI so you have to wait for the ENTIRE process to finish before you do anything else, like mark another program to delete. If true, that is going to be a real f'ing PITA.


----------



## moyekj

crxssi said:


> Don't forget that supposedly they also ruined the delete function in the SDUI so you have to wait for the ENTIRE process to finish before you do anything else, like mark another program to delete. If true, that is going to be a real f'ing PITA.


 Sounds like fun. I don't use suggestions and usually the only time I delete a bunch of programs they are at entire folder level anyway so 1 delete operation. i.e. Won't bother me too much. I'm sure there are other surprises along that front though yet to be discovered.


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> Sounds like fun. I don't use suggestions and usually the only time I delete a bunch of programs they are at entire folder level anyway so 1 delete operation. i.e. Won't bother me too much. I'm sure there are other surprises along that front though yet to be discovered.


I use suggestions a LOT, find it to be a wonderful feature. So I do tend to delete a whole lot.... so I will suffer greatly if it is true. 

I don't doubt there will be other "surprises", and they are rarely positive.


----------



## WillH

Got the 14.9.2.2 update today (wasn't expecting it) and it seems a bit snappier in HD menu mode and moving back and forth from the SD submenus to the HD menus. Haven't played with it enough to see if the spinning green circle issue has improved or gone away but the discovery bar is of course still there......Seems to load a lot faster though. Just my initial observations after a couple of hours with it.


----------



## Dan203

If TiVo would actually finish the HDUI I'd switch. But my TV freaks out when they make the transition from the HDUI to the old SDUI screens so it's not really usable to me.

Dan


----------



## Dan203

crxssi said:


> I did compare to my 14.8 Premiere just to make sure it wasn't doing that now


You'd notice if it were. The screen is not only stretched but it's lower quality, so the background looks fuzzy. It's glaringly obvious in person.

Dan


----------



## moyekj

Dan203 said:


> If TiVo would actually finish the HDUI I'd switch. But my TV freaks out when they make the transition from the HDUI to the old SDUI screens so it's not really usable to me.
> 
> Dan


 I thought you were using fixed 720p resolution output from TiVo so why would the TV freak out?


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> Don't forget that supposedly they also ruined the delete function in the SDUI so you have to wait for the ENTIRE process to finish before you do anything else, like mark another program to delete. If true, that is going to be a real f'ing PITA.


That problem seems to be fixed in 14.9.2.2


----------



## sbiller

Dan203 said:


> Well it's definitely not my resolution settings, or any other setting I can find. I tried every combination I can think of and the TiVo central screen is still SD while the rest of the menus remain in HD. I've posted a quick video from my phone on YouTube if anyone wants to see what I'm talking about...
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfpYKwl0xjY[/media]
> 
> The video isn't very good quality, but you can see when I switch to TiVo Central from any other screen the TiVo guy gets fatter. That's because it's taking an SD background and stretching it to fit my 16:9 screen. It also looks significantly fuzzier then the other screens.
> 
> I can actually make the rest of the screens have the same low quality, SD, look if I set the TV type to 4:3, but switching the option on and off doesn't seem to fix that TiVo Central screen.
> 
> Dan


Confirmed this problem exists on my Elite running 14.9.2. I wouldn't have noticed it either. It looks like TiVo Central is the only SD menu with this problem. It definitely appears to be a software bug. I also confirmed that it is working fine on my Premiere running 14.8.c.

Has anyone contacted TiVo about this problem?

I'm happily running the HDUI on both my boxes so its not really an issue for me but I agree it would be a bit annoying if I was running the SDUI.


----------



## DonB.

_I assume I got the update also, as I had the message out of data, did check the guide info and all was there, so I guess it is a glitch, but another issue I just noticed, when I fast forward in 3 times speed and hit the forward button again, it does not stop it, I have to actually hit the play button to stop the fast forward, you figure that before TIVO would put these updates out they would check them first. Version, 
14.9.2.2-01-2-746 _ :down:


----------



## crxssi

lessd said:


> [rapid delete] That problem seems to be fixed in 14.9.2.2


Oh! Tell me it is true!!!!!


----------



## crxssi

sbiller said:


> Confirmed this problem exists on my Elite running 14.9.2. I wouldn't have noticed it either. It looks like TiVo Central is the only SD menu with this problem. It definitely appears to be a software bug. I also confirmed that it is working fine on my Premiere running 14.8.c.
> 
> Has anyone contacted TiVo about this problem?
> 
> I'm happily running the HDUI on both my boxes so its not really an issue for me but I agree it would be a bit annoying if I was running the SDUI.


OK, so it looks like you are confirmation that the problem is going to be not just limited to one box. And YOU will probably get the 14.9.2.2 update soon (and probably weeks before I ever see 14.9.*) so you will know if it gets "fixed" by the "oops" version they are sending.

If not fixed, even though you use HDUI, you could help out us SDUI users by calling TiVo and reporting the bug, anyway


----------



## Dan203

moyekj said:


> I thought you were using fixed 720p resolution output from TiVo so why would the TV freak out?


I don't know. I think the HDUI screens use a different resolution then the SDUI screens or something. All I know is that when I transition from the HDUI screen to the SDUI screen, or vice versa, my TV goes blank for about 3 seconds and then gets a weird "spin up" sound. This is the same thing it does if I allow 1080i and switch from a 720p channel to a 1080i channel. Which is why I use fixed 720p in the first place.

Dan


----------



## sbiller

Dan203 said:


> I don't know. I think the HDUI screens use a different resolution then the SDUI screens or something. All I know is that when I transition from the HDUI screen to the SDUI screen, or vice versa, my TV goes blank for about 3 seconds and then gets a weird "spin up" sound. This is the same thing it does if I allow 1080i and switch from a 720p channel to a 1080i channel. Which is why I use fixed 720p in the first place.
> 
> Dan


Dan,
I sent an email directly to @tivodesign with a link to your video and this thread showing the problem. She's passed the email on internally within TiVo and they are looking into it. 
~Sam


----------



## WillH

Dan203 said:


> I don't know. I think the HDUI screens use a different resolution then the SDUI screens or something. All I know is that when I transition from the HDUI screen to the SDUI screen, or vice versa, my TV goes blank for about 3 seconds and then gets a weird "spin up" sound. This is the same thing it does if I allow 1080i and switch from a 720p channel to a 1080i channel. Which is why I use fixed 720p in the first place.
> 
> Dan


Just curious, what type of TV do you have? Is it an older CRT based set?

I had the same issue with my old Toshiba rear projector: It would get all sorts of wiggly lines until it synced up again. Happened anytime I switched resolutions which is what is happening with the Tivo menus ........... Simple solution: Buy a new 65" plasma or back-lit local dimming LED LCD!


----------



## lessd

crxssi said:


> Oh! Tell me it is true!!!!!


I just tested it in the SDUI last night, deleted 4 programs one after another, the x came on each program and each program took some small amount of time to delete but I could still work the UI without any delay. I did not try it in the HDUI. Also remote delete works again if the other TiVo has v14.9.2.2


----------



## sbiller

sbiller said:


> Dan,
> I sent an email directly to @tivodesign with a link to your video and this thread showing the problem. She's passed the email on internally within TiVo and they are looking into it.
> ~Sam


Received another email from @tivodesign. She confirmed that TiVo is aware of the problem and a fix is being worked that will be rolled-out in a future update.


----------



## Dan203

WillH said:


> Just curious, what type of TV do you have? Is it an older CRT based set?
> 
> I had the same issue with my old Toshiba rear projector: It would get all sorts of wiggly lines until it synced up again. Happened anytime I switched resolutions which is what is happening with the Tivo menus ........... Simple solution: Buy a new 65" plasma or back-lit local dimming LED LCD!


It's a 7-8 year old DLP rear projection. I'd love to buy a new TV, but I just bought a new house and all of my extra money has gone to repairs and improvements. Maybe after the holidays when everything settles down.

Dan


----------

